# Didgeridoo kedvelők és dorombolók topikja



## HaroldKing (2017 Április 7)

Na sziasztok meg minden, gondolom még nem ismertek engem de sebaj, mert én se ismerem magamat. Mondjuk ezt eddig is sejtettem, de épp az iménti percekben jelentős bizonyítékát is kaptam nekije, tudniillik soha az életben még nem próbálkoztam meg zenével. Illetve pár hete vettem egy szintetizátort, olcsót, használtat de még működik. (illetve elkezdett működni miután szétszedtem, kitakarítottam, visszaforrasztottam amit kellett meg ilyenek...). Jó meg minden, de hiába mondják hogy a billentyűs hangszerek a legkönnyebbek, mit mondjak... Szóval, szerintem azért ahhoz is kell ám tehetség, na.
Ellenben ott tartottam hogy az iménti percekben mit tettem... Vettem egy didgeridoo nevű hangszert az ebay-en. Ezt:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/322463500001

Elméletileg ez egy ősi ausztrál hangszer, úgy értem ott találták ki. A dolog úgy történt velem hogy angolul tanulok, gyakorlásképp fordítgatok mindenfélét, épp egy kisregény közepén járok, s látom az angol szövegben hogy didgeridoo. Mondom mi a franc ez... rákeresek az elektronikus szótáromban, egy találat sincs. Keresés online a gúgli-ban, na onnan már megtudtam mi ez. Meghallgattam pár számot a youtube-on amit e hangszerrel játszanak, és azonnal beleszerettem! Főleg, mert hiába hogy teljesen más az alakja mint a Magyarországon ismert „doromb” nevű hangszernek, de rém hasonlóan szól! A dorombzenét pedig mindig imádtam!

Nem is bírtam ki, és csináltam azonnal magamnak egy primitív didgeridoo-t. Tudniillik itt ahol lakom van egy már kidobásra ítélt porszívó, meg egy másik amit használok ugyan, de nem használom a műanyag hosszabbító csövét, mert arra nincs szükségem. Szóval ezek csöveit összedugtam, s kipróbáltam. Még szól is egész jópofán csak halkan. Mindenesetre megnéztem pár jutub videót, meg is értettem belőle pár jópofa trükköt hogy mi meg hogy van a játéknál, ezzel a porszívócsőből fabrikált kreálmányommal kipróbáltam e trükköket, s nekem úgy tűnik, cseppet se vagyok tehetségtelen! Desőt, a lényeg nem is ez hanem hogy messze jobban ÉLVEZTEM, mint a szintetizátorozást. Na ekkor estem neki az ebay-nek, s vettem egy „igazi” didgeridoo-t.

És mert bevallom kezdek besokallni a politikai topikokkal, nyitottam inkább itt egyet e hangszernek, meg akkor már legyen benne a doromb is, mert nagyon hasonló a hangzásviláguk tényleg. Hátha érdekel valakit. Elméletileg a cuccos április 13 előtt meg kell érkezzék hozzám.

Szóval várom a véleményeket, esetleges tapasztalatokat is ha valaki már próbálkozott ilyesmivel, meg minden.


----------



## Theodora9 (2017 Április 7)

Hűű, én félnék, hogy behorpadna a homlokom... inkább ezt használom a Kontakt alatt..


----------



## HaroldKing (2017 Április 7)

Theodora9 írta:


> Hűű, én félnék, hogy behorpadna a homlokom... inkább ezt használom a Kontakt alatt..


Jópofa, köszi! A vége felé ugyan nem, de az elején amit játszott, tényleg egész didgeridoo-szerű volt. Na de az én célom épp nem az most hogy zenét szerezzek elektronikusan. Programozok én amúgyis eleget mindenfélét... Igazából ha nagyon akarom, képes lennék én magam is (egyedül) megírni valamiféle zeneszerkesztő programot, amit akár bővíteni is lehet mindenféle zenei effektekkel. Némi kísérletezés után lehetne találni didgeridoo-szerűeket is hozzá biztos.

Hanem az azért egészen más érzés, ha az ember maga játszik egy hangszeren. Ezzel nem akarom lekicsinyelni az elektronikus zeneszerzést, félre ne érts, jó dolog az, csak épp nem ugyanaz. Valami nagyon jó és még sosem tapasztalt érzés volt amikor ott ökörködtem a porszívócsövekből összetákolt didgeridómmal. Mintha visszatért volna a gyermekkorom! Na emiatt várom a megrendelt hangszert.

Kissé ez olyasmi mint ha játékprogrammal játszanék vagy a valóságban. Utóbbihoz ugye izommozgás is kell. Itt is, ha igazi hangszeren játszom, mozgatni kell nekem magamnak a torkomat, hangszálaimat, ajkaimat, nyelvemet, mindent, érzem hogy jön ki a levegő a tüdőmből... Nem az ujjaimat használom mint a zeneszerkesztő programnál, meg nem az „okosságomat” hanem inkább az ösztöneimet. Vagy legalábbis, zeneszoftver esetén másféle ösztönök kellenek mint a hangszeres játékhoz. Ez tehát másfajta szórakozás, emiatt kikapcsolódást jelent nekem.


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Április 7)

Lehet egyszer én is veszek egyet  több videót néztem hallgattam régebben is ezt a hangszert.A hangrezgése kikapcsol,spirituálisan emeli a lelket,ezért is használják,használták az ausztrál bennszülöttek főleg.De manapság sok spirituális beállítottságú zenész és más emberek is szivesen használják.Akár csak a táltos dobot,az is nagyon jó,főleg a gyökércsakrára van jó hatással.De a zenei hangok is tisztítják átrezgetik a csakrákat,mivel minden fő csakrához amiből 7 van mindenkinek ...egy egy zenei hang tartozik.Szintijeim nekem is vannak,és dob cuccom is,meg tangoharmonika.Már gyerek korom óta zenei beállítottságú vagyok,ezért a hangszer szeretet.Majd várom a véleményedet,és tapasztalataidat,tutira felemelő lesz lelkileg ha használod a didgeridoo-t


----------



## HaroldKing (2017 Április 7)

TmintTibi írta:


> Lehet egyszer én is veszek egyet  több videót néztem hallgattam régebben is ezt a hangszert.A hangrezgése kikapcsol,spirituálisan emeli a lelket,ezért is használják,használták az ausztrál bennszülöttek főleg.De manapság sok spirituális beállítottságú zenész és más emberek is szivesen használják.Akár csak a táltos dobot,az is nagyon jó,főleg a gyökércsakrára van jó hatással.De a zenei hangok is tisztítják átrezgetik a csakrákat,mivel minden fő csakrához amiből 7 van mindenkinek ...egy egy zenei hang tartozik.Szintijeim nekem is vannak,és dob cuccom is,meg tangoharmonika.Már gyerek korom óta zenei beállítottságú vagyok,ezért a hangszer szeretet.Majd várom a véleményedet,és tapasztalataidat,tutira felemelő lesz lelkileg ha használod a didgeridoo-t


Hát nézd, én a csakrákhoz nem értek, igazából nem is hiszek bennük mert ateista vagyok, egyet azonban aláírok: ott a „napfonat” tájékán biztos van valami (persze, naná, a napfonat maga hehehe...) és annak igenis van jó hatása ha koncentrálok arra a helyre! Szóval bár én alapvetően nem vagyok spirituális beállítottságú, de a meditációnak meg az ezekhez kapcsolatos dolgoknak biztos van valami agybiológiai hatásda, jótékony természetesen.

Amúgy, annak ellenére hogy ateistaféleség vagyok, azt hiszem alapvetően mégis van valami rokon vonás köztem és a hívők közt, mert hiába kételkedem a legtöbb „természetfeletti” dologban, de alapvetően idealista beállítottságú vagyok mégiscsak (mint minden író...), szóval, ha istenekben nem is hiszek de bizonyos erkölcsi elvekben és ESZMÉKBEN, azokban igen. De nem konkrétan ebben vagy abban a vallásban. Bocs de a vallások nagyon lejáratták magukat a szememben, főleg az egyházaknak „hála”.

Én még abban is meg vagyok győződve hogy valamiféle előnye kell legyen az „erényes”, tisztességes életnek, a jóra törekvésnek tehát, még akkor is ha nyilvánvalóan előnytelennek látszik ez az életünkben. Nem tudom miféle előny lehet ez, de ez olyasmi amit nem tudok megmagyarázni materialista elveim alapján, ám érzem. Mondhatni meggyőződéssel hiszek benne. Amúgy az összes vallások közül épp a buddhizmus bizonyos ágai a legszimpatikusabbak a számomra (ismerem jól valamennyit...), bár tételesen azokban se hiszek.

Megjegyzem amúgy, nem tartom teljesen lehetetlennek a lélekvándorlást. Nem azt mondom hogy hiszek benne, sokkal inkább nem hiszek benne. Sőt, alig-alig tartom lehetségesnek. Teljesen lehetetlennek azonban nem merném állítani, tudniillik régen teljesen annak tartottam, de aztán a saját szórakozásomra kidolgoztam egy vallást (a regényeim keretéül) és önmagam legnagyobb meglepetésére sikerült olyanná megkonstruálnom hogy nem került ellentétbe semmiféle természettörvénnyel, még az evolúcióval se (amiben feltétlenül hiszek!), ENNEK ELLENÉRE ama vallásban lehetséges a lélekvándorlás! Nos, ezek után nem merném lehetetlennek mondani. Nem biztos persze hogy igaz, ismétlem.

De sok más olyan élményem is volt, amiket épp meg tudok magyarázni materialista szempontból, igen, okvetlenül, de összességében véve azért ébresztettek bennem némi kételyt, hogy a színtiszta ateizmus álláspontja tartható-e.

Alapvetően azonban mégis ateistának mondom magamat, mert abban a rengeteg zagyvaságban amit a „történelmi” vallások hirdetnek, cseppet se hiszek, a kereszténységben aztán végképp nem, emellett a szekularizáció híve vagyok és ellenszenves számomra eképp az egyházak nyomulása.

A didgeridoo-ra visszatérve: igen, tegnap amikor játszottam rajta, még csak a magam barkácsolta vacaksággal, már akkor is remek hangulatba kerültem. Mély meggyőződésem hogy nagy hasznomra lesz, pláne mert fiatal koromban kiderült, hogy engem gyakorlatilag lehetetlen hipnotizálni. Én ellenben nagyon könnyen el tudom érni hogy afféle félhipnotikus transzba kerüljek, ilyenkor nem érzek fáradságot, fájdalmat is alig... ennek egyszer nagy hasznát vettem amikor gombaszedés közben kifordult a jobb térdem, hát visszarúgtam aztán olyan lábbal hazagyalogoltam vagy 10 kilométeres messzeségből hegyen-völgyön át...


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Április 7)

HaroldKing írta:


> Hát nézd, én a csakrákhoz nem értek, igazából nem is hiszek bennük mert ateista vagyok, egyet azonban aláírok: ott a „napfonat” tájékán biztos van valami (persze, naná, a napfonat maga hehehe...) és annak igenis van jó hatása ha koncentrálok arra a helyre! Szóval bár én alapvetően nem vagyok spirituális beállítottságú, de a meditációnak meg az ezekhez kapcsolatos dolgoknak biztos van valami agybiológiai hatásda, jótékony természetesen.
> 
> Amúgy, annak ellenére hogy ateistaféleség vagyok, azt hiszem alapvetően mégis van valami rokon vonás köztem és a hívők közt, mert hiába kételkedem a legtöbb „természetfeletti” dologban, de alapvetően idealista beállítottságú vagyok mégiscsak (mint minden író...), szóval, ha istenekben nem is hiszek de bizonyos erkölcsi elvekben és ESZMÉKBEN, azokban igen. De nem konkrétan ebben vagy abban a vallásban. Bocs de a vallások nagyon lejáratták magukat a szememben, főleg az egyházaknak „hála”.
> 
> ...


Vallásos nem vagyok én sem  egyházi szintű dolgok pláne nem érdekelnek, az biztos,hogy nagy hasznodra lesz a hangszer.A napfonat is csakra..a 3. csakrád,az akarat erő csakrája,ha oda koncentrálsz,bizsergést,és melegséget fogsz érezni.
Hasonló élményem nekem is volt..pár éve futni voltam,jó pár km-re otthontól lejtős terepen kifordult az egyik bokán,nagyon fájt,egy két percet eltöltöttem állva,és sántikálva megfogalmaztam,haza kell futnom,és sikerült a fájdalom központot kikapcsolnom,és óvatosan hazakocogtam,persze utána pihentettem a lában,de másnapra kutya baja sem volt.
Már "kereső vagy" amikor már az embert nem elégíti ki a materialista elmélet, elindul...és keresi az élet mélyebb lényegét...A buddhizmus nagyon jó mint irányvonal...persze mint javaslat...semmi több.
Majd még beszélgetünk.


----------



## HaroldKing (2017 Április 7)

Még annyit, nekem az olyan zenék tetszenek leginkább, melyekben van egy jól kivehető, mély, dübörgő alapritmus, de nem dobbal megadva hanem valami zümmögő hangszerrel, szóval olyannal aminek iugenis van HANGSZÍNE, (a dobok sose vonzottak engem igazán...), s e ritmus fölött főleg magas hangokkal játszva vonul egy dallam, valami vontatott, szinte jajongó dallam... Ezt így nagyon szeretem. A középső hangok nem igazán érdekelnek.

Épp most írok amúgy egy regényt amiben az efféle dallamok központi szerepet játszanak. Én úgy vélem, ez olyasmi lehet mint a sáktizmusban: ugye, elvileg minden istennek van női párja, a „felesége”, ő a sákti, és ő uralja az istenségnek kijutó energiamennyiséget. Az isten dönt, de az energiát a sáktitól kapja, akinek eképp vétójoga van, amivel ugyan nem szokott élni, de elvileg megtehetné, s ha megmakacsolja magát, nincs Teremtés - mert nincs hozzá energia...

A zenében szerintem a mély hangú ritmus felel meg a „jang” oldalnak, s a vékony magas hangú dallam a „jin”-nek, azaz a sáktinak. A közbeeső középfrekvenciás hangok az „ember” színtere, annak jelképei, emiatt is nem érzem azokat spirituálisnak.

Na most, ezt amiatt mondtam el itt, mert eddig azt hittem, nem létezhet olyan hangszer, amin egyetlen ember ugyanazon időben képes játszani mély hangon is és magas hangokon is, pláne úgy hogy valamiféle hangszíne azért legyen a mély ritmusnak is, ne olyan legyen mint a dobok. Jó, elvileg a szintetizátorok képesek erre ha megtanuljuk a kétkezes játékot, de az tényleg nagyon sok tanulást igényel, s ami a fő: ott előre meg vannak határozva a billentyűkkel a hangok lépésközei. Úgy tűnik nekem azonban, a didgeridoo más, itt képes egy jó játékos egyszerre megadni a ritmust is a mély hangon, s hozzá a zümmögő magas dallamvonulatot.

Érdekes az is, tényleg mindenki azt mondja, iszonyú nehéz játszani vele... van egy ausztrál ismerősöm, a hölgy férje is szereti e hangszert, de a felesége azt mondja, ő EGYETLENEGY hangot se képes kicsikarni belőle! Sőpt egy youtube videón láttam, játszik a hölgy a hangszeren ott, odaszalad egy kisgyerek, kérdi magyarul, mi ez, az apja gyorsan elrángatja onnan, mondja hogy hangszer de nagyon nehéz játszani rajta... Nekem meg úgy tűnik, megy, s hozzá KÖNNYEDÉN! Most gondold el, magam barkácsoltam fél óra alatt egy primitív, de azért valamennyire használható darabot, s gxyakorlatilag minden előképzettség nélkül máris ment valamennyire rajta a játék. De mindenben így van velem, többnyire ami másoknak iszonyú nehéz, én röhögve megcsinálom... másrészt, a leghétköznapi dolgokban gyakran síkhülye kreténnek bizonyulok, ráadásul azok nemcsak ösztönösen nem mennek, de megtanulni is alig bírom őket vért izzadva hosszú idő alatt, sőt sokszor úgy se.

Hm, lehet hogy előző életemben ausztrál bennszülött voltam, aki didgeridoo-n játszott, hehehe...


----------



## HaroldKing (2017 Április 7)

Igen, pont afféle bizsergést érzek a napfonatnál amiről szólsz! És kellemes. Nagyon.
Hm, az akarat csakrája? Mindenki kivétel nélkül aki eddig megismert engem, azt mondta, rém akaratos, öntörvényű és makacs fickó vagyok. És igazuk van, döbbenetes, hihetetlen élményeket tudnék erről sztorizni, már 6 éves koromnál fiatalabb korszakomból is. Ha valamit a fejembe veszek, nincs ami megállítson, kerül amibe kerül.


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Április 7)

HaroldKing írta:


> Még annyit, nekem az olyan zenék tetszenek leginkább, melyekben van egy jól kivehető, mély, dübörgő alapritmus, de nem dobbal megadva hanem valami zümmögő hangszerrel, szóval olyannal aminek iugenis van HANGSZÍNE, (a dobok sose vonzottak engem igazán...), s e ritmus fölött főleg magas hangokkal játszva vonul egy dallam, valami vontatott, szinte jajongó dallam... Ezt így nagyon szeretem. A középső hangok nem igazán érdekelnek.
> 
> Épp most írok amúgy egy regényt amiben az efféle dallamok központi szerepet játszanak. Én úgy vélem, ez olyasmi lehet mint a sáktizmusban: ugye, elvileg minden istennek van női párja, a „felesége”, ő a sákti, és ő uralja az istenségnek kijutó energiamennyiséget. Az isten dönt, de az energiát a sáktitól kapja, akinek eképp vétójoga van, amivel ugyan nem szokott élni, de elvileg megtehetné, s ha megmakacsolja magát, nincs Teremtés - mert nincs hozzá energia...
> 
> ...


 Pont ezt akartam írni...hozott képesség...előző életedből...nézz meg pár videót 4-5 éves gyerekek,úgy játszanak zongorán dobon stb...mint más felnőtt 10 év intenzív zene iskolai képesítéssel,és ezek a kisgyerekek zsigerből olyan játékot tolnak,eszméletlen...semmi más magyarázata nem lehet,ezek hozott képességek...azért van érzéked pl ehhez és azért vonzódsz ehhez,mert már volt közöd hozzá


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Április 7)

HaroldKing írta:


> Igen, pont afféle bizsergést érzek a napfonatnál amiről szólsz! És kellemes. Nagyon.
> Hm, az akarat csakrája? Mindenki kivétel nélkül aki eddig megismert engem, azt mondta, rém akaratos, öntörvényű és makacs fickó vagyok. És igazuk van, döbbenetes, hihetetlen élményeket tudnék erről sztorizni, már 6 éves koromnál fiatalabb korszakomból is. Ha valamit a fejembe veszek, nincs ami megállítson, kerül amibe kerül.


Kezdj el eggyel feljebb a 4. csakrára is koncentrálni,ez a szív csakra,finom energiákkal,nyugodtabb szeretettelibb emberré válsz


----------



## HaroldKing (2017 Április 7)

TmintTibi írta:


> Kezdj el eggyel feljebb a 4. csakrára is koncentrálni,ez a szív csakra,finom energiákkal,nyugodtabb szeretettelibb emberré válsz


Hát nem tudom. Szóval... Eh, ahogy magam ismerem ez is szófosóan hosszú post lesz, előbb hogy el ne feledjem, itt a link arra a yutubos didgeridoo számra, amit messze-messze a legislegjobbnak tartok az összes közt amit hallottam, holott 2 napja szinte mást se hallgatok egyfolytában:
A többi is tetszik, de ez valahogy annyira de annyira kimagaslik mind közül... A képek közben nem igazán érdekelnek bevallom. De a videót letöltöttem, lenyestem a hangsávját, s most már akármikor hallgathatom offline is. Ritka hogy egy zeneszám így hasson rám mint ez... Nagy zenebolond vagyok amúgy, de annyira hogy nálam szinte állandóan szól a zene még ha programozok akkor is, persze akkor más jellegűek. De az énekes zenéket nem nagyon szeretem... Na szóval, ez a zene e videón, ez... egyet sajnálok csak, hogy képeket mutogatnak közben, holott én PONTOSAN AZT szeretném látni a zene közben, MIKÉNT játszik a zenész e számnál! De azt nem látom. Na mindegy. A lényeg hogy amikor hallgatom, tényleg úgy érzem mintha egy szál lennék a Téridő szövetében ami ide-oda rezeg, de ez kifejezetten kellemes neki...

Tudod mi a röhejes? Kisgyerekkorom óta szórakoztam azzal, hogy üvegekbe levegőt fújkálok hogy a légoszlop bennük szóljon, és egyfolytában efféle hangzást igyekeztem előállítani, mint amit a didgeridoo tud, s pláne és leginkább ami e számban szól!

Na most amit a szívcsakráról írtál, régebben próbáltam de nem megy. Amúgy nem is csodálom. Tudod, ateizmus ide vagy oda, persze hogy én is gondolkodtam efféle dolgokon, különösen mert mély meggyőződésem, a Világ minden számottevőbb vallását jobban ismerem mint egy átlagos hívője annak a vallásnak, de még akár mint annak némelyik papja is. (persze nem a legképzettebb papokra gondolok, csak olyan „átlagos” papokra). Szóval ismerem azért a témakört ha nem is nagyon hiszek benne. Meg persze azért szakembernek se mondom magam, félre ne érts, én olyasmit akarok csak kifejezni hogy átlagemberhez képest ismerem jól. Szóval volt bennem kíváncsiság e téren is, na, és emiatt kísérletezgettem. A csakrákról mindig tudtam hogy állítólag valami energiaközpontok, de hogy konkrétan mik azt nemcsak én nem tudom, szerintem más se, mert soha nem olvastam még róluk egyértelmű magyarázatot. De mondom, kísérletezgettem... nem megy. Kivéve ezt a napfonatot.

Na most szerintem amiatt nem megy - feltételezem most hogy a „misztikus oldalnak” van igaza, szóval most háttérbe tolom az ateista aggályaimat egy időre - mert ebben az életben nekem nem azokkal a csakrákkal van életfeladatom. Igazából ha elgondolkodok azon, miféle zenék tetszenek nekem, meg miféle „kalandok” történtek velem az életemben, meg miféle erkölcsi elveket érzek „zsigerileg” igaznak, szerintem az a dolgom hogy kapcsolatot teremtsek a magam sáktijával. Elvégre „egységben az erő” ugyebár...

Úgy tűnik amúgy ez jelentős részben sikerült is, mert ha hiszed ha nem, gyakran kaptam „tanácsokat” valakitől, mondjuk hogy „belső hangtól”. Ne gondolj szó szerinti üzenetekre, olyasmire célzok hogy gyakran, fontos döntések előtt szépen kidolgoztam mit kell tenni, a logika szabályai szerint, minden tényt gondosan mérlegelve... mégis, éreztem a zsigereimben hogy nem úgy kéne döntenem. De a másik lehetőség tök idiótaságnak tűnik, normális ember olyat nem tesz, nem vállal be, stb... mégis szinte éreztem hogy üvölti a fülembe valami hogy ezt NE!

De mert én olyan roppant bölcs vagyok és tisztelem a logikus gondolkodást, mégis megléptem a logikus, normális lépést, én elvégre csak tudom, nagyon okos vagyok de tényleg, 160 fölötti az IQ értékem... (tényleg afölötti).

Na és ilyenkor mindig és kivétel nélkül kiderült később hogy baromi rossz döntést hoztam! Hiába logika ide vagy oda. Az Élet nem számítógépprogram... (bár kiderült hogy még a programozásban is jobb ha nem a logikámra hallgatok hanem e belső hangra de ez most talán offtopik itt, meg hosszú is...).

Szóval kibaszottul ráfáztam mindig amikor nem hallgattam e „hangra”, e zsigeri érzésre... És hogy a klaszsikust idézzem, „nem kicsit hanem nagyon” fáztam rá mindig. Kis dolgoknál ugyanis nem szól a Hang. Nagynál mindig. Hagyja hogy tegyem amit akarok, de ha nem hallgatok rá, úgy megszívom hogy arról koldulok!

Pár éve már nem ellenkezem vele, amikor azt érzem hogy valami nem lesz jó, akkor se teszem meg ha akármilyen csábítónak tűnik is. Akkor se teszem meg ha a másik lehetőség tök ökörségnek tűnik, inkább választom azt. És érdekes, azóta látványosan jobban mennek a dolgaim, konkrétan anyagilag is, de a közérzetemet illetően pláne! Holott olyan meredek húzásokra kényszerültem néha hogy magam is a fejemet csóválom, de hiába, a „normális” lehetőségekkel nem élhettem, mert mást mondtak a „zsigereim”...

Nem is tartanak engem sokan normálisnak, én se tartom annak magamat, de tény ami tény, amíg megfeszített erővel igyekeztem jófiú lenni és normális életet élni, addig csőstől jött a mindenféle csapás, depresszió, baleset, pénzügyi veszteség, mélyszegénység, perek, amit csak el tudsz képzelni... minden, most meg minden egyre jobban megy. Amióta a Hangra hallgatok, egyszerűen MINDEN sikerül amibe belefogok, nem rögtön, de idővel, azóta apránként minden célomat megvalósítottam amit valaha is megálmodtam, még többet is, vagy legalábbis némelyik a legjobb úton van efelé, ha még nem is teljesedett be. Illetve mind beteljesedett amit korábban akartam, csak azóta még újabb, merészebb célokat is magam elé tűztem és azok is a siker útján vannak! Hála a Hangnak. Na azóta nem igazán izgat az én hatalmas logikám, mert lehet hogy a tesztek jól lemérik, de mi a fenének amikor eddig mindig csak ráfáztam...

Azt mondják, az ösztön nem más mint felhalmozódott tapasztalat. De miféle „tapasztalat” segíthetne engem abban hogy milyen döntést kell hozzak MOST, azért, mert MAJD a jövőben olyasmi történik amit most senki nem láthat előre, nemhogy én de még a tőzsdeguruk se... S hány hasonló esetem volt már...

És gyermekkoromtól így van, de csak most vénségemre tanultam meg a leckét hogy ha szól a „hang”, ha rángatja a zsigereimet akkor temessem el mélyre a logikámat mert akkor annak kuss kell legyen a neve és kész. Akkor nincs pofázás, érvelés és apelláta, és tegyem amit... amit akarok, bármit, mindegy, a Hang nem mondja meg mit tegyek, csak azt hogy mit NE. Na azt NEM SZABAD. Illetve igen, szabad azt is, csak baromira nem jó ötlet mert később verem majd a fejemet a falba.

Na ezt magyarázd meg nekem!


----------



## HaroldKing (2017 Április 7)

Attól kezdek félni, elhamarkodtam a választást. Éreztem is akkor némi bizonytalanságot... Arra gondolok, ahogy most nézem a didgeridoo videókat, egyre erősödik bennem a... hehehe, stílszerű kifejezést használok most: erősödik bennem az „internal main tune”, hogy nekem nem hagyományos, egykarakterisztikás didgeridoo-t kellett volna vennem, hanem didgeribone -ot! Szóval, olyat, ami tulajdonképpen 2 cső, s ezek elcsúsztathatóak egymáson, így változik a hangzása.

Na most már mindegy, ha megjön a kis aranyos, elkezdek azzal gyakorolni, s közben kinézem magamnak az igazán nekem való példányt ebből az elcsúsztathatósból. Esetleg, ha talán volna benne némi gyakorlatod, tapasztalatod, értesülésed kedves @TmintTibi hogy melyiknek mi az előnye-hátránya (arra gondolok hogy melyik fajtának, melyik gyártó által készítettnek stb) akkor örvendenék ha ezeket megosztanád velem! Ár nem olyan nagyon lényeges, úgy kb 300 USD magasságáig.

Esküszöm neked, amióta rátaláltam e zenére és hangszerre, halálkomolyan úgy érzem, visszataláltam valamiféle ősi gyökereimhez!


----------



## HaroldKing (2017 Április 8)

Konkrétan, például mi a véleményed erről a darabról, megéri? (amiatt kérdezlek mert van egy olyan sanda gyanúm, hogy nálam hátha jobban értesz a zeneszerszámokhoz. Főleg elméleti síkon. Mert hogy én egy totál kezdő és újonc vagyok, az holtbiztos):

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TRAVEL-MULTI-NOTE-SLIDE-DIDGERIDOO/152488529605


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Április 8)

HaroldKing írta:


> Konkrétan, például mi a véleményed erről a darabról, megéri? (amiatt kérdezlek mert van egy olyan sanda gyanúm, hogy nálam hátha jobban értesz a zeneszerszámokhoz. Főleg elméleti síkon. Mert hogy én egy totál kezdő és újonc vagyok, az holtbiztos):
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TRAVEL-MULTI-NOTE-SLIDE-DIDGERIDOO/152488529605


Praktikusnak is tűnik ez a verzió...annyira nem ismerem konkrétan ezeket a hangszereket,hogy melyik típus finomabban rezonál,hangjaik stb...de a tokkal együtt a könnyű hordozhatósága miatt is jó lehet.


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Április 8)

HaroldKing írta:


> Hát nem tudom. Szóval... Eh, ahogy magam ismerem ez is szófosóan hosszú post lesz, előbb hogy el ne feledjem, itt a link arra a yutubos didgeridoo számra, amit messze-messze a legislegjobbnak tartok az összes közt amit hallottam, holott 2 napja szinte mást se hallgatok egyfolytában:
> A többi is tetszik, de ez valahogy annyira de annyira kimagaslik mind közül... A képek közben nem igazán érdekelnek bevallom. De a videót letöltöttem, lenyestem a hangsávját, s most már akármikor hallgathatom offline is. Ritka hogy egy zeneszám így hasson rám mint ez... Nagy zenebolond vagyok amúgy, de annyira hogy nálam szinte állandóan szól a zene még ha programozok akkor is, persze akkor más jellegűek. De az énekes zenéket nem nagyon szeretem... Na szóval, ez a zene e videón, ez... egyet sajnálok csak, hogy képeket mutogatnak közben, holott én PONTOSAN AZT szeretném látni a zene közben, MIKÉNT játszik a zenész e számnál! De azt nem látom. Na mindegy. A lényeg hogy amikor hallgatom, tényleg úgy érzem mintha egy szál lennék a Téridő szövetében ami ide-oda rezeg, de ez kifejezetten kellemes neki...
> 
> Tudod mi a röhejes? Kisgyerekkorom óta szórakoztam azzal, hogy üvegekbe levegőt fújkálok hogy a légoszlop bennük szóljon, és egyfolytában efféle hangzást igyekeztem előállítani, mint amit a didgeridoo tud, s pláne és leginkább ami e számban szól!
> ...


Erre este válaszolni fogok akkor ráérek majd.


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Április 8)

Na akkor kezdjük  Ugyebár a tudatos énünk által agyi kapacitásunk 5-10 %-át használjuk,Einstein max 10 %-ot használt,és egyéb géniuszok is.A maradék 90-95 % a tudatalattink "birtokában van" a tudatalalattink a nagy ÉN-ünk,az egos emberi énünk a kis énünk.Amit zsigerből érzel helyes válasznak,azt a tudatalattid közvetíti,próbál megóvni,és mindig válaszol mindenkinek,de sokszor az ego elnyomja a belső érzetet,és ez által megfutjuk a felesleges kört,mert nem a helyes döntést hoztuk,amit a tudatalattink közvetített.A tudatalatti mindent tud!Javaslom olvass el pár Dr Joseph Murphi Tudatalattid csodálatos hatalma C könyvet, a sorozatából,és benned a kozmikus erő C könyvét,kemény egoista ember voltam én is,ezekkel a könyvekkel kezdtem a változásomat anno...és ha elolvasod,rengeteg dologra választ kapsz majd,esetleg amit ösztönösen tettél,a könyv által megtanulod TUDATOSAN használni csinálni a dolgaidat..
Szóval röviden ennyi.


----------



## HaroldKing (2017 Április 8)

TmintTibi írta:


> Na akkor kezdjük  Ugyebár a tudatos énünk által agyi kapacitásunk 5-10 %-át használjuk,Einstein max 10 %-ot használt,és egyéb géniuszok is.A maradék 90-95 % a tudatalattink "birtokában van" a tudatalalattink a nagy ÉN-ünk,az egos emberi énünk a kis énünk.Amit zsigerből érzel helyes válasznak,azt a tudatalattid közvetíti,próbál megóvni,és mindig válaszol mindenkinek,de sokszor az ego elnyomja a belső érzetet,és ez által megfutjuk a felesleges kört,mert nem a helyes döntést hoztuk,amit a tudatalattink közvetített.A tudatalatti mindent tud!Javaslom olvass el pár Dr Joseph Murphi Tudatalattid csodálatos hatalma C könyvet, a sorozatából,és benned a kozmikus erő C könyvét,kemény egoista ember voltam én is,ezekkel a könyvekkel kezdtem a változásomat anno...és ha elolvasod,rengeteg dologra választ kapsz majd,esetleg amit ösztönösen tettél,a könyv által megtanulod TUDATOSAN használni csinálni a dolgaidat..
> Szóval röviden ennyi.



Hát hogy az agyam hány százalékát használom, nem tudoim, én inkább arra tippelnék hogy mindig mind a 100 százalékát, még alvás közben is, mert az agysejtjeim akkor is élnek. Inkább az a kérdéses előttem hogy HOGYAN használjuk... ugye, az se mindegy, ülünk az asztal előtt a TV képernyőjét bambulva, vagy nekiesünk a komoly matematikapéldának amit házi feladatként kaptunk. Mindegyik esetben használva van minden agysejtem, de nem mindegy mire: hülyeségre vagy komoly munkára... Szóval, bár nagy vonalakban elfogadom amit írtál, de én inkább úgy fogalmaznék, nem mindegy hogy a mindig használt teljes agykapacitásom hány százaléka van az ego és hány annak a másik dolognak a szolgálatába állítva amit te tudatalattinak neveztél.

Amikor azt mondják az átlagember 1%-át használja az agykapacitásának, azt én olyan értelmezésben tudom elfogadni, hogy a többi kapacitása is működik mindig, épp csak hagyja hogy azt csináljon az a kapacitás amit akar, hülyeséget, felesleges dologokat, sőt káros dolgokat. Mint amikor a hadvezér hagyja hogy a katonái csak őgyelegjenek össze-vissza, ahelyett hogy csatarendbe állnánakl és várnák az ellenséget...

Ha már Einsteint említetted, ő nemegyszer határozottan kijelentette magáról hogy nem hisz a személyes istenben. Ellenben mondta azt is hogy hisz abban hogy a Világ valamiféle rendszert alkot és csodálatos... Szóval, kissé panteista volt az öreg. Ez a fajta világkép meglehetősen közel áll hozzám. Nem áll távol tőlem az a gondolat se, hogy a Világ egésze valamiféle komplex egység, hasonlóan mint egy egész biológiai szervezet. Ekkor pedig jogosan vethető fel a kérdés, ennek a szuperszervezetnek van-e valamiféle (én)tudata?
Nem állítom azonban hogy én ebben konkrétan hiszek, csak nem tartom kapásból lehetetlennek.

Abban teljesen egyetértek veled hogy a „tudatalatti” csodálatos dolgokra képes, legalábbis ha hagyjuk hogy jó nagy százalékot kapjon az agyunk kapacitásából. Azaz ha átengedjük neki a vezérlést. Jópár sztorit tudnék erről elmesélni a saját életemből.

Ja, amúgy úgy néz ki, tisztázódtak a didgeridoo-val kapcsolatos kételyeim. Nem az volt a bajom hogy nem didgeribone, hanem csak hogy szétszedhető kell. Viszont a Hang bennem azt mondja hogy semmi esetre se legyen műanyag, az nem lesz nekem az „igazi” - bár jobb mint a semmi. Egyelőre felvettem a kapcsolatot egy ausztráliai készítőcsoporttal ezügyben. Most várom a válaszukat.

Ja és ha misztika: eltekintve a fehét bőrömtől, elég hasonlatos vagyok egy ausztrál bennszülötthöz. Széles orr, nagy orrlyukakkal, s hatalmasak az ajkaim is, főleg az alsó. Gúnyoltak is eleget a négeres külsőm miatt gyerekkoromban. De most milyen jól jönnek majd ezek a nagy, peregni képes ajkak a didgeridoo játékhoz!


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Április 8)

HaroldKing írta:


> Hát hogy az agyam hány százalékát használom, nem tudoim, én inkább arra tippelnék hogy mindig mind a 100 százalékát, még alvás közben is, mert az agysejtjeim akkor is élnek. Inkább az a kérdéses előttem hogy HOGYAN használjuk... ugye, az se mindegy, ülünk az asztal előtt a TV képernyőjét bambulva, vagy nekiesünk a komoly matematikapéldának amit házi feladatként kaptunk. Mindegyik esetben használva van minden agysejtem, de nem mindegy mire: hülyeségre vagy komoly munkára... Szóval, bár nagy vonalakban elfogadom amit írtál, de én inkább úgy fogalmaznék, nem mindegy hogy a mindig használt teljes agykapacitásom hány százaléka van az ego és hány annak a másik dolognak a szolgálatába állítva amit te tudatalattinak neveztél.
> 
> Amikor azt mondják az átlagember 1%-át használja az agykapacitásának, azt én olyan értelmezésben tudom elfogadni, hogy a többi kapacitása is működik mindig, épp csak hagyja hogy azt csináljon az a kapacitás amit akar, hülyeséget, felesleges dologokat, sőt káros dolgokat. Mint amikor a hadvezér hagyja hogy a katonái csak őgyelegjenek össze-vissza, ahelyett hogy csatarendbe állnánakl és várnák az ellenséget...
> 
> ...


Einstein "bácsinak igaza volt  nincsen személyes isten...egy nagyon is tudatosan elvként működő mindent átható kozmikus erő van...aminek az éntudata benned is belül vanúgy hívják lélek, nincs itt semmi misztikus istenség,csak az emberiség vagy inkább a papság a "hatalom birtoklása" végett bután tartották az embereket...
Menj el egy médiumhoz,és utaztasd magad vissza hipnózisban...és kiderül mikor és hol koptattad az Ausztrál vörös földet


----------



## HaroldKing (2017 Április 8)

TmintTibi írta:


> Einstein "bácsinak igaza volt  nincsen személyes isten...egy nagyon is tudatosan elvként működő mindent átható kozmikus erő van...aminek az éntudata benned is belül vanúgy hívják lélek, nincs itt semmi misztikus istenség,csak az emberiség vagy inkább a papság a "hatalom birtoklása" végett bután tartották az embereket...
> Menj el egy médiumhoz,és utaztasd magad vissza hipnózisban...és kiderül mikor és hol koptattad az Ausztrál vörös földet


Hát, ezek a hipnózisos dolgok... Én inkább nem bolygatnám a múltat ilyen mélyen. Régen engem is nagyon érdekeltek az esetleges előző életeim, ez olyan jópofa dolog meg minden... De amióta rájöttem, messze jobban járok ha a „belső hangra” bízom magamat, azóta inkább az a véleményem, biztos nem véletlen ha valaki nem emlékszik az előző életeire. Oka kell legyen ennek. Ha szükségesek volnának neki azok az emlékek, rendelkezne is velük, nemde? E véleményemmel nehezen lehet vitatkozni úgy vélem, amennyiben elfogadjuk azt a kiindulópontot hogy a világban mindennek oka van, és logikusan, értelmesen is van berendezve, még ha mi nem is látjuk át e logikát a maga teljességében.

Különben meg hogy miért nem emlékszünk ezen emlékekre, még elég könnyen meg is érthető, ha belegondolunk, mi hasznuk volna. Mert ugye, emlék csak 2 féle lehet: jó vagy rossz. A rosszra jobb is ha nem emlékszünk, mert csak bánkódnánk miatta megint, depressziósok lennénk, bátortalanok, stb. A jó emlék meg mi lehetne? Sajnos az is ROSSZ, mert tegyük fel az a jó emlék hogy régen milyen csodálatos szerelemben éltem egy nővel - de ő már nem lehet az enyém mert ő is meghalt, ki tudja hol született újjá! Lehet hogy nem is emberként. Vagy jó emlék hogy milliárdos voltam. De ó jaj nekem, most meg egy csóringer vagyok - csak bosszúskodnék hogy most nem nekem pitizik támogatásért maga az Elnök is, hanem én állok sorba munkanélküli segélyért! Jó emlék lenne hogy milyen nagyszerűt fürödtem egy csodálatos tóban egy másik bolygón? Nem, mert most nem azon a bolygón élek...
És így tovább.
Bölcs dolog hogy nem emlékszünk semmire, nem hiszem hogy ezt erőltetnem kellene.

Egy érdekes élményemet azonban leírom. Gyermekkoromban jódarabig igyekeztem megtanulni tangóharmonikázni. Bár nem sikerült, de valami primitív szinten elkalimpálgattam rajta azért, és kitaláltam egy dallamot, sok fura félhangot tartalmazott, az biztos hogy semmiképp se volt magyaros dallam, nem is hasonlított semmire se amit valaha is hallottam, vagy ha nem én akkor a környezetem.

Több mint 30 évvel később, felnőttként meghallottam az Ofra Haza nevű zsidó énekesnő egyik dalát, ami egy ősi jemeni népdalt dolgozott fel. Majdnem seggre ültem, tényleg csak amiatt nem ültem seggre valóságosan is mert úgyis ültem épp, az ágyamon. PONTOSAN UGYANAZ a dallam volt, amit én gyerekként „kitaláltam” és rengetegszer eljátszottam.
Nem titkolom el azt se melyik dalról van szó: az a címe (héberül természetesen) hogy "Shedemati". Jelentése: "My field". Csak amiatt nem linkelem be ide a youtube-ról, mert bár megvan sok feldolgozásban, de épp Ofra által énekelve nem, márpedig a számomra az az „igazi”. De ha rákeresel, hallhatod hogy rém egzotikus és különleges dallam, olyan egyszerűen NINCS hogy ezt egy talán 8 éves kisgyerek csak úgy kitalálja maga, zenei előképzettség nélkül, magyar (európai) zenei környezetben!


----------



## HaroldKing (2017 Április 9)

Na végre legalább annyival előrébb vagyok hogy megjött az értesítés az ebayről a tracking numberrel együtt hogy legalább már feladták a csomagot. A kód alapján Marylandből jön. Persze ez ugye egy igen olcsó „modern” darab, mert arról beszélek amit itt fentebb belinkeltem, a kevesebb mint 40 dollárba kerülőről. Sokat nem várok tőle, remélem azért a porszívócsőnél jobb lesz és nem szívok majd vele... Ugyanis fújni akarom, hehehe. Írják is hogy „modern” darab...
Úgy döntöttem azonban meg fogom venni azt az indonéziában gyártott szétszedhetőt is, amit szintén fentebb belinkeltem. Az már jóval komolyabb, látszik is az árán, 290 dollár. Most nincs ennyi az accountomon amit a paypalhoz linkeltem, úgyhogy ez jövő hétre marad, annyi baj legyen. De még ezt se tartom az igazinak, bár azt hiszem ez már kiválóan fog szólni. Viszont a világon semmi köze se Ausztráliához, se spiritualitáshoz. Arra jó lesz ha utazom valahova netán, magammal vihessem. Mintegy zenei gyógyszernek.

Szóval, most hétvége van de majd jövő héten letárgyalom az ausztrálokkal mi meg hogy legyen. Teljesen egyedi didgeridoo-t akarok, szétszedhetőt, cserélhető ajakfúvókával, hogy megtaláljam azt a méretet ami az én szépséges ajkaimhoz a legmegfelelőbb, az viszont nem olyan nagyon lényeges hogy állítható legyen a hangszer hangszíne, pontosabban karakterisztikája. Ha azonban nem állítható, akkor a C-D hangsávban akarom hogy legyen, mert a fentebbi youtube-os zeneszám abban van, és az nekem nagyon, izé... megragadja a lelkemet vagy mi. Nem mintha más rossz lenne, de ez a leginkább. Tehát nekem ilyen hangszínű kell.
Ugyanakkor nem kell rá semmi festés. Semmi, csak színtelen lakk hogy védje. A maga nyers eredetiségében akarom, és természetesen termeszrágta eukaliptuszból. (Érdekes, kisgyerekkorom óta hihetetlen vonzalmat éreztem a rovartársadalmak iránt, de azokon belül is különösképp épp a termeszek iránt...) Az belefér hogy esetleg az összeillesztési részeknél legyen benne kevés más anyag, elvégre a szétszedhetőséghez kompromisszumokat kell kötni. De díszítés nem kell rá. Ez az ÉN hangszerem kell legyen, a maga primitívségében, csakúgy mint ahogy a számítógépemen a szoftverkörnyezetem legnagyobb része is nélkülöz minden csicsát, nincs semmi eyecandy, ellenben rém hatékony, és ismerem kívül-belül minden bájtját, mert ÉN ÍRTAM, tehát EGYEDI. Ennek is olyannak kell lenni. Oké, nem az elsőnek, nem is a másodiknak talán, de a végleges változatnak.

Csodálnám, ha megúsznám kevesebből mint 300 ezer forint...

Azt hiszem ha Ausztráliában élnék, okvetlenül nem nyugodnék addig amíg én saját magam nem készítem el a magamét teljesen egyedül, beleértve a fa kivágását és kiválasztását is már. Amennyire azonban csak lehetséges, ezt az állapotot akarom megközelíteni. A hangszerrel össze kell nőjön a gazdája, még egy hobbyzenész is. Ismernie kell minden rezdülését. Ha sokba kerül hát sokba kerül nem érdekel. Majd a Hang tesz róla hogy ennek ellenére se nélkülözzek. Nekem kell egy ilyen. Muszáj!

Muszáj, mert amióta efféle zenéket hallgatok, messze jobb a mentális kondícióm mint bármikor korábban, beleértve azon időpontokat is amikor valami nagy sikert értem el az életben! Meg ha játszom egy kicsit a porszívócsöveimen, hehehe, az is nagyon jó. Mi lesz itt ha megérkeznek a didgeridoo-im, hú!

Már azon a szánalmas kis porszívócsövön is hihetetlen dolgokat játszok, nem hiszem magam se. Őstehetség vagyok ebben az biztos is.


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Április 9)

Van mikor jó(egyén függő) van mikor rossz előző életekben vájkálni,van akinek azért jó,mert tud tisztulni elengedni dolgokat,amit hordoz magában,és ezek a dolgok ebben az életében is megbetegíthetik.De azért is nem "látjuk ' az előző életbeli magunkat most ,mert ebben az életben,ebben a testben,ezekkel a feltételekkel kell helyt állnunk.Gondolati szinten vagyok a didgeridoo-val kapcsolatosan,én majd ha veszek,eukaliptusz,vagy teak fából lévőt választok biztos.De azt nem döntöttem el,melyik lesz a befutó  Télen nagyon sokat hallgattam youtubos videókat,ezzel a hangszerrel,az ősi természetes rezgése jó hatással van az emberre,én is észre vettem.
De vannak múltbeli "áthallások" pl nekem is volt...régebben egy srác került a munkahelyünkre,birkózó volt és úszómester,szóval nagyon jó kondícióval rendelkezett,és egyszer kihívott szkanderre,és mikor szkanderoztunk,a lelki szemeim előtt megjelent egy kép,a középkorban harcosok voltunk mindketten.Ennek akkor még nem tulajdonítottam jelentőséget ,de mint mély élmény eltároltam.Aztán mikor elkezdtem spiritualitással foglalkozni,helyre került minden.Szóval ebben az életünkben is azokkal kerülünk kapcsolatba,akikkel"dolgunk van".Mert meg kell oldani dolgokat,helyretenni,esetleg letörleszteni,ha valakinek hátrányt okoztunk stb...
Egyébként sokáig tartó szkanderben,teljesen döntetlent "játszottunk"  vagyis kiegyenlítődtünk valamiben szimbolikusan.Míg munkatársak voltunk segítettük egymás életét.


----------



## phoenyx (2017 Április 9)

HaroldKing írta:


> Én még abban is meg vagyok győződve hogy valamiféle előnye kell legyen az „erényes”, tisztességes életnek, a jóra törekvésnek tehát, még akkor is ha nyilvánvalóan előnytelennek látszik ez az életünkben. Nem tudom miféle előny lehet ez, de ez olyasmi amit nem tudok megmagyarázni materialista elveim alapján, ám érzem.


Helló!
Nem véletlenül érzed!
Bármennyire is fura, a magyar népmesékben előforduló "jó tett helyében jót várj" teljesen megalapozott! Azzal van esetleg baj, aki meg akarja szabni, h az adott, cserébe kapott jó mi legyen, és mikor, kitől várná el, h bekövetkezzen! Ha van ilyen elvárás, csalódás a vége, ha figyelmes vagy elvárások nélkül, megtalál akkor jutalmad, amikor épp szükséged van rá!


HaroldKing írta:


> De miféle „tapasztalat” segíthetne engem abban hogy milyen döntést kell hozzak MOST, azért, mert MAJD a jövőben olyasmi történik amit most senki nem láthat előre


Felhalmozódott tapasztalat: amit a Lélek, melyből Te is testet öltöttél, gyűjti minden egyes leszületéskor! Ezen tapasztalatokat raktározza; nyitott kell tudnod lenni ahhoz, h Te 'csak úgy' lehívd, és ezek szerint képes vagy rá, tovább megyek, képes vagy testi szinten érezni az utalást rá, h nem kellene a logikus irány, ami épp foglalkoztat..


HaroldKing írta:


> És gyermekkoromtól így van, de csak most vénségemre tanultam meg a leckét hogy ha szól a „hang”, ha rángatja a zsigereimet akkor temessem el mélyre a logikámat mert akkor annak kuss kell legyen a neve és kész. Akkor nincs pofázás, érvelés és apelláta, és tegyem amit... amit akarok, bármit, mindegy, a Hang nem mondja meg mit tegyek, csak azt hogy mit NE. Na azt NEM SZABAD. Illetve igen, szabad azt is, csak baromira nem jó ötlet mert később verem majd a fejemet a falba.
> 
> Na ezt magyarázd meg nekem!


Itt az idő_ szívből élni!_.
Az emberiség hosszú évezredek óta fejleszti a logikus gondolkodást, s közben elfelejt - s azért a jelen idő, mert ez egy folyamat - szívből élni, elfelejtik, (s el is nyomják magukban) hogyan hallgassanak a szívükre:
- érzelmi szinten is, hiszen egyre több a szívbeteg, s ez azért mert nem merik megélni szeretetük, mert legalább egyszer már megsérültek, már volt sértett megélésük szeretetük miatt
- ahhoz, h "homlokon csókoljon a múzsa" és alkothass, a szívnek tárva kell lennie, h befogadja a Felsőbb Oktávokat és leképezze az emberi hallhatóra...
- amikor egy kissrácot gyerekkorától egész környezete arra tanít, h ne merjen sírni, mert az nem férfias, beivódik ám, felnőtt koráig számtalanszor elnyomja, s azért az köztudott, h a felhalmozott, elnyomott érzelmek nem válnak csak úgy "köddé", hanem panganak, és felgyülemlett erővel ki fognak törni, csak az a kérdés, mikor, milyen körülmény lesz a kiváltó ok, illetve, h 'megússza-e' ennyivel, h néhányszor - titokban, valahol - jól kisírja magát, v kiordítja magát, vagy baleset, netán szívinfarktus vezet odáig, h rájöjjön, szívből kellene élni..
https://kristalyhang.wordpress.com/...yal-es-tuadattal-rendelkezik-reszlet-2017-02/


----------



## HaroldKing (2017 Április 9)

Köszi a válaszokat, nem tűntem el, csak most nincs időm írni, sőt lehet hogy csak holnap lesz, de majd bepótolom. De eddig egyetértek mindkettőtökkel!


----------



## HaroldKing (2017 Április 9)

Na csak így gyorsan az ebédszünetemben megírom: megtörtént a 290 dolláros indonéz szétszedhető didigeroo megrendelése. Elvileg május közepéig meg kell kapjam.


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Április 9)

HaroldKing írta:


> Na csak így gyorsan az ebédszünetemben megírom: megtörtént a 290 dolláros indonéz szétszedhető didigeroo megrendelése. Elvileg május közepéig meg kell kapjam.


De fura  neked ebédszünet...itt meg este 20,12 van...kint sötétség ...
Az igen...akkor jó soká fog megérkezni.Addigra lehet már én is beszerzek egyet,és fújhatom a szomszédok meg majd átszellemülnek  régebben hozzám került egy trombita...na azt a hangszert "nem éreztem"  fújtam szólt az csak úgy mint amikor a hajó beér a kikötőbe...szerintem a szomszéd Pista bácsi hálát adott mikor eladtam a trombitát.


----------



## HaroldKing (2017 Április 10)

TmintTibi írta:


> De fura  neked ebédszünet...itt meg este 20,12 van...kint sötétség ...
> Az igen...akkor jó soká fog megérkezni.Addigra lehet már én is beszerzek egyet,és fújhatom a szomszédok meg majd átszellemülnek  régebben hozzám került egy trombita...na azt a hangszert "nem éreztem"  fújtam szólt az csak úgy mint amikor a hajó beér a kikötőbe...szerintem a szomszéd Pista bácsi hálát adott mikor eladtam a trombitát.


Fura ebédszünet? Hát ugye, szerintem ez a furaság nem más csak Maya megtévesztő fátyla. Azért TŰNIK furának, mert van köztünk némi zónaidőkülönbség. Olyan nem is tudom pontosan mennyi de kb 5 vagy 6 óra, attól függően, a két ország egyikében-másikában mikor cserélődik épp a téli-nyári időszámítás. Továbbá, beletorzíthat a képbe az is hogy amit ebédszünetnek nevezek, nem okvetlenül délután 1 körül van hanem amikor akarom, mert tetszésem szerint osztom be a munkát.

Ami a te didgeridoo-dat illeti, én azt hittem megvárod vele a tapasztalataim közreadását. De persze te tudod... Az meg hogy az indonéz sokára érkezik majd meg, cseppet se biztos. Elvileg 8-18 munkanapon belül kell megérkeznie, szóval szerencsés esetben megkaphatom 1 hét múlva is, rossz esetben május első felében valamikor. Ez ugye attól függ, épp mikor telik meg a konténerhajó, amivel küldik abból az országból át a cuccokat az USA-ba. Nem hinném ugyanis hogy megérné nekik repcsivel küldeni, az biztos hogy a kínaiak így csinálják, konténerhajókkal. Ha tehát mázlim van, 1-2 nap és máris tele a hajó, és indul. Ha pechem van, soká kell várni. Reálisan nézve, úgy átlagosan, ebay-es tapasztalataim alapján, mintegy 10 vagy 12 nap a várható időtartam. (Bár igaz, e tapasztalataim Kínára és nem Indonéziára vonatkoznak). Volt olyan esetem is hogy Kínából rendeltem bazsarózsa (=peónia) magvat, azt írták estimated delivery time-nek hogy március 30 és május 10 között... Erre itt volt nálam jóval március 30 előtt, alig 4 nappal a rendelés után már.

Ha komolyan elszántad magadat rá hogy veszel egyet, javaslom nézz szét ezen a weboldalon:
http://www.didgeridoo.hu/

Mint a linkből is kitűnik, magyar honlap, de a fenntartói ausztráliában élnek (mármint némelyek közülük). Találsz náluk sokféle didgeridoo-t, a legkülönbözőbb árfekvésben. Az „igazi”, termeszrágta didgeridookat azonban felejtsd el, ha 100 ezer forint alatt akarod megkapni. Sőt, ha átböngészed, láthatod hogy azok ára inkább úgy 200 ezer forint környékén van, de lehet annál is magasabb. Ez amit én rendeltem Indonéziából, NEM ILYEN. Ez már persze nem egy gagyi bóvli mint a 40 dolláros, ez már kétségkívül komoly cucc, ennek ellenére azonban semmiképp se nevezném profi terméknek, inkább csak úgy a „minőségi” kategóriának. Tehát nem tucattermék, jellemző is hogy amint megvettem, nincs több belőle az ebay listáján ilyen típusból. Szóval ezt nem gyártják nagy sorozatban. Ennek ellenére kifejezetten egyedinek se nevezném. Nyilván van vele kézi munka, elvégre azért ez már nem egy fröccsöntött műanyag, de azért ez akkor se egyedi, inkább „kis szériás” termék. Olyanoknak akik valami nagyon jó minőséget szeretnének, de ezért vagy azért, nem engedhetik meg maguknak az „igazi”, „eredeti” példányt.

„Igazi” amiatt se lehet ez amit rendeltem, mert soha nem lesz olyan a hangzása mint egy igazinak, hiszen szétszedhető. Olyan pedig nem létezik, hogy a szétszedés-összeillesztés helyei ne torzítsák el a hanghullámot. Ennek megértéséhez misztika se kell, ez teljesen evidens a fizika törvényei alapján. Elképzelhető, ha mázlim van, a torzítás oly pici lesz hogy nem igazán lehet kihallani belőle egy profinak se. De torzítás azért lesz, sőt, minden alkalommal amikor szétszedem-összerakom, változik majd a torzítás véletlenszerűen, mert biztos hogy sose tudom majd milliméterre ugyanúgy összerakni.

Ezen okok miatt egy profi egyszerűen sose alacsonyodna le addig amit én tettem most, hogy szétszedhetőt vásároljon. Vagy legfeljebb tartalékeszköznek, ha mittudomén leutazik néha a Balatonhoz, akkor is legyen mivel játszania, és nem akarja az utazás során kockáztatni az ő féltett „igazi” hangszerét, ami természetesen már nem szétszedhető. Amúgy nekem épp efféle célom van ezzel. Egy darabig kitartok emellett amíg eldöntöm pontosan mifélét akarok magamnak véglegesnek, s akkor majd azt megrendelem Ausztráliából. Nem lesz olcsó mulatság... Eldöntöttem, nem adom alább, és valami olyat akarok ami megközelítőleg olyan híres a didgeridoo-k közt mint a hegedűk közt a Stradivari.

Na de egy kezdő hegedűst se ültetnek rögtön Stradivari elé... Nemcsak mert nem méltó még rá, de mert még vigyázni se tud rá. Sőt, nem képes meghallani a különbséget se... Nem tudja értékelni... Lehet hogy tiszteli a Stradivarit, lehet hogy szeretné értékelni, megvan benne a jószándék ehhez, de hiába, nincs meg a tudása hozzá, s a füle se hozzá...

És az lehet hogy én valóban őstehetség vagyok, de akkor is még gyakorlatlan. Lehet, hogy egy őstehetség azonnal, 10 perc után képes úgy játszani mint egy átlagos játékos 1 év után. Lehet. De egy őstehetség se fog rögtön PROFI módon játszani. Olyan nincs, nem létezik! Márpedig amíg valaki nem profi, addig nincs is szüksége efféle luxusminőségre. Jó hangszerre igen, de nem a topmost kategóriából. A felső középmezőnyből esetleg. Na ez amit rendeltem, valami ilyesféle. Látszik az árán is, körülbelül annyiba kerül mint egy nagyon-nagyon olcsó „igazi”. És arra is oké, hogy megtartsam tartaléknak amikor majd megjön az „igazi”.

Ezen infóknak különben meg az utóbbi napokban jártam utána magam is, mindenféle weboldalakon, megjegyzem józan logikával kitalálhatók amúgy is...

Az se mindegy, egy „igazi” didgeridoo otthon milyen páratartalmú és hőmérsékletű helyen van tartva. Ha új helyre visszük, hozzá kell szoktatni az új klímához... nem mindegy hogyan ápoljuk, stb. Nem is véletlen, az igazi profik azt se szokták engedni hogy más megérintse a hangszerüket, akár becsomagolva is... Mondjuk megértem, én se szeretem ha más nyúlkál a laptopomhoz, holott a laptopom csak szimplán egy rohadtuldrága „erőmű”, de azért semmi esetre se EGYEDI. Kivéve a rajta futó szoftvereimet, de azokból is van biztonsági másolatom. Mégse szeretem ha más piszkálja. Naná hogy akkor egy egyedi hangszerre sokkal inkább érvényes ez!


----------



## phoenyx (2017 Április 10)

HaroldKing írta:


> És gyermekkoromtól így van, de csak most vénségemre tanultam meg a leckét hogy ha szól a „hang”, ha rángatja a zsigereimet akkor temessem el mélyre a logikámat mert akkor annak kuss kell legyen a neve és kész. Akkor nincs pofázás, érvelés és apelláta, és tegyem amit... amit akarok, bármit, mindegy, a Hang nem mondja meg mit tegyek, csak azt hogy mit NE. Na azt NEM SZABAD. Illetve igen, szabad azt is, csak baromira nem jó ötlet mert később verem majd a fejemet a falba.
> 
> Na ezt magyarázd meg nekem!


Az előző hsz-emből kimaradt: van erre francia szóval hivatalos megnevezés is: "claircognizance" http://psi.wikia.com/wiki/Claircognizance

Maradva a dorombnál és a didgeroo-nál:
Rezgés!
Az egész emberi szervezet leírható rezgés számokkal, akár Hz-ben.
Magyarul: azért (is) érezheted olyan közelinek, amellett, h lehet, valóban művelted a korábbiakban már, mert megfelelő megszólaltatása emeli a rezgés számot az emberi szervezeten (is), azaz összhangba kerülsz, egyensúlyra találsz! 
Amikor lehangolt vagy, káoszos, összhang nélküli a rezgésed, (= ez csak idő kérdése, és valamilyen betegség formájában mutatkozik a testi-. azaz a fizikai síkon) ezt tuningolja a "pót" eszköz, a hangszer, amivel egyensúlyt teremtesz. s ami még rendkívüli, nemcsak magadnak, hanem a hallgatóságodnál is elérhetővé teszed az összhangot! Hallottam már ilyen "játékot", mikor elmélyülten megszólaltattak dorombot, éreztem is a csakráimon az átrendeződést, mivel elég fogékony vagyok. 

Sok sikert!


----------



## HaroldKing (2017 Április 10)

phoenyx írta:


> Az előző hsz-emből kimaradt: van erre francia szóval hivatalos megnevezés is: "claircognizance" http://psi.wikia.com/wiki/Claircognizance
> 
> Maradva a dorombnál és a didgeroo-nál:
> Rezgés!
> ...



Hát igen, e megállapításod olyasmi amivel nehezen vitatkozhatnék... (de nem is akarok). Semmiképp se tagadható, hogy a rezgések (vibrációk) körülvesznek bennünket folyamatosan. Nem kell itt se okvetlenül misztikus dolgokra gondolni, könnyedén kimérhetőek műszerekkel, de meg elég abba belegondolni, mindenfelé ott vannak a rádióhullámok is... Jó, persze azokat elvileg nem érzékeljük. Tudatosan biztos nem. Hanem figyeld csak az utóbbi napokban mit tapasztaltam, leírom!

Még mindig csak a porszívós „didgeridoo”-m van, tehát nem hiszem hogy amiatt lenne, ellenben rengeteget hallgatok ilyen zenéket mostanában. Igen, de mert dolgoznom is kell, akad sok óra a napban amikor mégse hallgatom. Nem tehetem ugye. De mert majdnem minden más alkalommal hallgatom, „hozzászoktam” vagy hogy is mondjam. És ennek a hangszernek valami nagyon érdekes ritmusa van ám, rezgései... Mert amikor NEM hallgatom, tehát NEM, hanem valami mást csinálok, dolgozom, vagy megyek valahova, akármi, de olyan tevékenységet folytatok ami akár pici kis vibrációt gerjeszt, tehát valami ismétlődő tevékenység, akkor KIHALLOM BELŐLE a didgeridoo alaprezgéseit!

Olyasmire gondolok, hogy mondjuk egy kerekes kiskocsit tolok valahova. Négy kerekű járműnél olyan nincs, hogy mind a négy kerék teljesen egyforma legyen. Meg az út is göröngyös. Lesz kattogás, zakatolás. Kihallom belőle a ritmust. Vagy ha kezet mosok, mikor befejezem, hallom ahogy a víz lefolyik a mosdókagylóban, abban is benne az a rezgés. Ha a hűtöm bekapcsol, hallom a motorja zajából is. És rengeteg efféle van még. Szóval itt tényleg valami nagyon ősi izéről van szó, ritmusról, rezgésről, fene tudja miként nevezzem. De erre nem jöttem rá, amíg nem kezdtem e hangszerrel foglalkozni. Addig nem hallottam ki. Most azonban belekerült úgy tűnik a „felismerési patternjeim” közé, s ahol megtalálható, automatikusan felismerem.

Megjegyzem azóta sokkal kevésbé vagyok fáradékony is, aminek nagyon örülök.


----------



## HaroldKing (2017 Április 10)

*Megérkezett Kiskedvenc!*


----------



## HaroldKing (2017 Április 10)

Véletlen előbb elküldtem a fentit. Mindegy. Szóval, ma szétszereltem a porszívócsöveset mert már nem kell - megérkezett az elsőként rendelt didgeridoo, ennek adtam azt a nevet hogy Kiskedvenc. Ez az a kb 40 dolláros. Ledöbbentem amikor kinyitottam a dobozt - messze jobb minőségnek tűnt mint amire számítottam, már külsőre is. Kipróbáláskor ez igazolódott is.

Részleteiben: 120 cm hosszú, és szemlátomást nincs benne semmi műanyag, teljes egészében kézműves munka, azaz a maga módján tökéletesen egyedi ez is, bár nyilvánvalóan nem eukaliptuszból készült, nem is termeszrágta. Ellenben fából van azért, keményfából, egyetlen darabból, és Afrikából származik. Nyugat-Afrikából. A vele adott papír szerint a vásárlásommal ráadásul az ottani árvákat és éhezőket segítettem... ez azért jó érzés.

Végeredményben tehát elmondható hogy e hangszernek is van „lelke”, nem úgy mint azoknak szerintem, amik műanyagból készültek... Amúgy én szeretem a műanyagot, remek dolog ám az, csak épp megvan a maga helye, nem jó akármire. Illetve nem VALÓ...

E hangszer fúvókarésze sötét, igen kemény méhviaszból van, ez jó mert nem sérti fel az ember ajkait mint a plasztikcső. És ha megsérül, könnyen lehet házilag javítani, elég kissé megáztatni jó meleg vízben hogy megpuhuljon, majd formára nyomkodni és kész. Némelyeknek hátrány lehet, hogy ha sokáig játszunk rajta, utána viaszos ízt érzünk a szánkban - engem nem zavar, csak leírtam hogy tudjátok.

Eredetileg úgy terveztem ha megjön a nagyobbik, ezt majd elajándékozom, de már eszemben sincs. A szintetizátort elajándékozom majd valaki szegényembernek, mert nekem már nem kell, s miért is ne jótékonykodjam. Ezt a kis didgeridoo-t azonban nem, mert azonnal a szívemhez nőtt. Ha hiszitek ha nem, egészen pontosan olyan a hangja amilyennek megálmodtam: C közeli hangszín, ráadásul iszonyatosan mély! És én azt szeretem... Egyetlenegy hátránya van, amire számítottam is, sajnos bejött: A hangereje minden csak nem kielégítő. Persze, van azért hangja, de nyilvánvalóan teljesen alkalmatlan még egy kis baráti társaság előtt is koncertadásra. Ez egyszemélyes kis hobbycucc, magánhasználatra. Persze hogy kicsi a hangja, normális didgeridoo nemigen van 2 méter hossz alatt, s ez csak 120 centiméter! Kis cső kis erősségű hangot generál. Erre számítani lehetett.

De amúgy nagyon szép hangja van és messze-messze jobb mint a porszívócsövem volt, sőt, még a hangereje is nagyobb annál. Szerintem kifejezetten megérte a pénzt amit adtam érte, végeredményben átszámítva úgy 12 ezer Ft körül fizettem érte, ez nem is pénz egy efféle cuccért. Műanyagvacakért sajnálnám, de ez egészen nyilvánvalóan nem az.

Még a kis hangerejének is van némi haszna: Ha szállodában lakom, s foglalt a mellettem levő szoba, jobb ha ezen játszom, ez nemigen hallatszik majd át. Attól tartok a nagy, ha megjön majd, nagyonis hallható lesz...


----------



## phoenyx (2017 Április 10)

HaroldKing írta:


> meg elég abba belegondolni, mindenfelé ott vannak a rádióhullámok is... Jó, persze azokat elvileg nem érzékeljük. Tudatosan biztos nem.


Szia! 
Bizony ott van a mikrohullám is, amit, ha nem is tudod kimérni, de ha megpróbálsz egy mikrohullámú sütőbe arany v ezüst mintázatú tányérral v csészével melegíteni élelmet v folyadékot, bizony észlelni fogod, h ezek a sugarak nagyon is működnek!
De beszélhetnénk a Föld sugárzásokról is, s azok hatásairól, nem merülök bele...

Az ember energiájára visszatérve:
A HKO (hagyományos kínai orvoslás) foglalkozik az emberi energiapályákkal, azok csomópontjaival. Az akupunktúrát már orvosi egyetemen is tanítják, én konkrétan akupresszúrát (is) tanultam. Ha nincs meg az adott frekvencián, és energiapályán az energia áramlása, komoly elakadásokat okozhat, az általad említett fáradékonyság - amit sikerült kiküszöbölnöd - mellett súlyos betegségek, bénulások, zavarok mutatkozhatnak.
Ezekkel tisztában voltak a régmúlt sámánjai, s a doromb mellett vagy -helyett, a sámán dob ritmikus ütésével (azaz rezgés terápiával) "űzték el" a beteg állapotokat. Napjaikban visszatérőben van ez az ősi tudás is, egy sámán dob bizony 'hosszan' készül!
Az embert körülvevő és átitató energiamező meghatározott színeihez Dr. Hunt 1988-ban bizonyította a frekvencia tartományokat, ha érdekel, majd leírom.
Beszélhetnénk hangtálakról is, szerepük ugyanaz, adott frekvencián megszólaltatva, rendkívül alkalmasak betegség megelőzésre, illetve, ha már kialakult a baj, orvosi kezelés mellett a gyógyulási folyamatok fokozására!

Aki erre elhivatottságot érez, nyilván ez sem véletlen, rendkívül megáldott ember!


HaroldKing írta:


> akármi, de olyan tevékenységet folytatok ami akár pici kis vibrációt gerjeszt, tehát valami ismétlődő tevékenység, akkor KIHALLOM BELŐLE a didgeridoo alaprezgéseit!


Ez kb. olyan szintűvé is fejlődhet, h nemcsak valamiből hallod majd ki a rezgéseket, hanem megszületnek majd Benned azok a dallamok, amiket szeretnél megszólaltatni, ezért bátorítalak, mindig legyen nálad valami, amire jegyzetelni tudsz, valószínűleg darabokban érkezik, s ha megtalálod az összeillőeket, megszülethet egy addig még ismeretlen játék!


----------



## HaroldKing (2017 Április 11)

Na akkor folytatom. A dolog úgy áll, hogy ma némi fizikai ténykedéseket is kellet végeznem, egy pincében, s találtam pár hosszú műanyagcsövet. Méreteik alapján valószínűleg valami házi szennycsatornarendszer készítése után maradtak meg, odaállították aztán a sarokba, hátha jó lesz még valamire... Szerintem legalább 10 éve ott porosodtak. Persze naná hogy belefújtam a legalkalmasabbnak tetszőbe!
Nos, pompásan szól... Elég lenne szereznem kis méhviaszt (potom pénzért lehetne rendelni az ebay-ről...), kimosni a csövet alaposan, csinálni rá a viaszból fúvókát, és van egy egész jó didgeridoo!

Szerintem ha korábban nem rendelem meg Kiskedvencet, nem is vettem volna soha, ha erre a csőre rátalálok. Most már azonban mennyire örülök neki hogy korábban nem leltem a csőre!

Tudjátok, igenis hiszek abban hogy a műanyagnak nincs lelke. Hiába volt nagy és egész okés hangja annak a műanyagcsőnek. Nem ugyanaz ám az! Ahhoz tudnám hasonlítani, hogy nem mindegy, az ember guminővel szexel vagy igazi nővel. Guminővel is ki lehet élni az izé... a fizikai szükségleteket. Mondhatjuk tehát hogy jó a guminő is a maga módján, lehet még kifejezetten hasznos is egyeseknek. Mégis, azt hiszem egyetértünk abban, hogy az „nem az igazi”!

Jó dolog a műanyag, s úgy vélem az se okvetlenül helytelenítendő, ha egy fa didgeridoo-ban akad itt-ott esetleg egy kis műanyag valami, ami itt-ott netán erősíti, segít a részei összeillesztésében, akrámi. Ez olyasmi nála mint ha van egy csodaszép IGAZI embernő, de mondjuk a cicije azért nagy mert van benne plasztik. Netán korábban baleset érte és csípőprotézist kapott. Vagy amiatt van csodaszép konty rajta mert segítik a haj magasra tornyozását rejtett tűk. Ettől ő szebb lesz, de még „igazi” nő marad.

Nyilván persze a legjobb az ha a nő pont ugyanilyen, de mesterséges segédeszközök nélkül, az a legislegjobb... De azért ha van egy kis efféle segítség a szépségéhez, még nem gond.

De a teljesen guminő?! Ugyan már...

És ez nem csak elmélet. Mondom én, kipróbáltam azt a nagy plasztikcsövet. Jó hangja van. Jó... Elég hasonlatos ahhoz amit a porszívócsőből készítettem, csak hangosabb... Mit mondjak, igenis HALLATSZIK hogy ez műanyag! Azt hiszem abból hallatszik, hogy a plasztikcsövek alakja szükségképpen sokkal szabályosabb mint a természetes facsöveké. Az én Kiskedvencem se teljesen egyenes, és ha belenyúlok a csövébe, itt-ott érezhető hogy vannak benne „ragyák”. Nem nagyok... De azért egy plasztikcső akkor is sokkal simább. Na és ennek az az eredménye, hogy a plasztikcső közel minden felharmonikust egyformán erősít fel a hanghullámban. Emiatt tényleg nem is szólhat másképp, KIZÁRÓLAG úgy, mint valami mesterséges síp. Ez azt jelenti hogy lehet neki szép hangja, még szebb is mint a didgeridoo-é, ha „szebb” alatt azt értjük hogy szabályosabb. (matematikai értelemben tehát, a hullámforma jobban megközelíti a tökéletes színuszgörbét). A természetes didgeridoo esetén azonban, köszönhetően épp a cső szabálytalanságainak, amik viszont minden esetben EGYEDIEK, nem egyformán lesznek kiemelve a felharmonikusok. Tehát a hangja „szabálytalan” lesz, torzul az általa produkált színuszhullám. Na de épp ez teszi EGYEDIVÉ, hasonlóképp mint ahogy minden emberi beszéd(hang) is egyedi! Emiatt van tehát az hogy a természetes didgeridoo-knak „lelke” van, egyénisége! És emiatt egészen más érzés ám játszani rajta!

Tudom azt is, vigyáznom kell rá. Ha Kiskedvenc javíthatatlanul tönkremegy - akkor ő meghalt, kész, vége, nincs tovább. Rendelhetek egy újat ugyanettől a cégtől, biztos is hogy boldogan elküldik, de az már nem Kiskedvenc lesz. Lesz annak is nyilván „lelke”, egyénisége, de MÁS. Mert ő is egyedi lesz. A természetes didgeridoo tehát igenis él, egyszerűen amiatt mert meg tud halni. Nem lehet újra legyártani. A műanyagcső más: ha eltörik akármikor lehet egy ugyanolyanom, elég hozzá keresnem egy újabb még fel nem használt klotyócsövet, nekem tetsző méretre vágom és kész, ennyi!

Hiába én készítem el, akkor is igazából tömegtermék. Amiatt mert nincs egyénisége.


----------



## HaroldKing (2017 Április 11)

Na szóval, igazam volt abban hogy őstehetség vagyok. Szerintem játszom már most, kevesebb mint 1 óra gyakorlás után, mint sokan akik feltöltik a játékukat a youtube-ra, azzal, hogy „1 év didgeridoo gyakorlás után” játszanak ők így.

Sőt... Remélem senki nem vitatkozik velem abban, hogy ha valami igazán istentelenül nehéz cél egy didgeridoo játékosnak, akkor az az, hogy igazi DALLAMOT játsszon vele! Elvégre ez nem billentyűs hangszer, de még csak nem is vonós... Ennek lényegében csak 1 hangja van. Illetve, tulajdonképpen minden didgeridoo-nak van legalább 2 hangja, mármint úgy értem olyan ami egymástól jól megkülönböztethető... (nem én mondom, ezt szakemberek írják róla...) épp csak ezzel az a baj, hogy ezekből az egyik az úgynevezett „alaphang”, és sokan már ezt se képesek előcsalogatni belőle. A másik hang pedig, nos... hát ahhoz már igazán érteni kell hozzá, jó nem azt mondom hogy profi módon, mert profinál alapkövetelmény hogy ez neki semmi gondot ne okozzon. De odáig el kell jutni... A második hang megszólaltatása tehát már jelentős szintet jelez.

Ehhez képest úgy képzeljétek, én ezen a Kiskedvencen tudok máris 3, azaz HÁROM jól megkülönböztethető hangot játszani... És ez épp elég ahhoz, hogy lejátsszam rajta a közismert gyerekdalt, a z „Éliás, Tóbiás” címűt! Abban épp 3 hang van...

Elnézve a dal kottáját, az is nyílvánvaló előttem, hogy a didgeridoo-m valóban a "C" hangra van „hangolva”, hehehe, ahogy azt eredetileg írtam fentebb. Ez ugyanis az ő „alaphangja”. Ezt a legkönnyebb elérni nála. A másodlagos hangja a "D". Megjegyzem nem szükségszerű hogy egy didgeridoo esetén okvetlenül a másodlagos hang legyen a magasabb, simán lehetne fordítva is. A „harmadlagos” hang pedig Kiskedvenc esetén az "E" hang, bár ez már kissé torzan szól, azaz amikor ez szól, mindig jön mellé valami olyan zümmögő rezonancia, ami a másik két hang esetén nem. De azért még jól felismerhető hogy ez éppen pontosan az "E" hang. Igenis van tehát egyénisége Kiskedvencnek! És ha büdös is az öndicséret de megismétlem, én máris 3 zenei hangot tudok rajta, ami egyszerűen elképesztő és hallatlan teljesítmény ilyen rövid idő alatt. A legtöbb ember örül ha ennyi idő alatt egyáltalán valami akármiféle berregést kicsikar e hangszerből. Nagyon elégedett vagyok magammal most, de tényleg. Ezek után nehezen lehetne vitatni hogy valóban éppen pontosan ez a hangszer való nekem. Bár még mindig csodálkozom ezen a tényen, mert nekem mint számítógépes mukinak elvileg valóban a szintetizátor kéne hogy passzoljon. Nem is csak amiatt m,ert az is komputeres periféria, sőt benne is egy célszámítógép van, hanem mert DIGITÁLIS. Úgy értem, vannak rajta a billentyűk, mindegyik egy-egy jól elkülöníthető hangot jelent, amik közt nincs átmenet.Ezzel szemben a didgeridoo minden csak nem digitális: kevés ennél analógabbat lehetne elképzelni. Na elküldöm e postot de lehet hogy később még írok valamit.


----------



## HaroldKing (2017 Április 11)

Na csináltam egy felvételt! Természetesen az Éliás-Tóbiásról. Csak hogy hallja akinek füle van, nem hazudozok. Feltöltöttem ide csatolmányként mp3-ban. Természetesen mono felvétel. 44 Khz, 128 kbps. A mikrofon amivel felvettem, egy „kici óccó” bóvli szar, szóval ez nyilván belejátszik a minő seggébe nekije, van is némi extra zúgás (fehér zaj) a felvételen, de nem túl sok, szóval azért egy gyors prezentációnak megteszi, nyilván ha igazi zenealbumot akarnék készíteni, ez semmi esetre se volna megengedhető.

Esetleges kritikusaim számára megjegyzem, e feltöltött rövidke dalt NEM tartom „igazi” didgeridoo alkotásnak! A világon semmi köze a klasszikus didgeridoo játékhoz, sőt, nem mutatja be Kiskedvenc minden lehetőségét, pláne nem azt hogy miket tudok kihozni belőle én, szóval ez nem tekinthető afféle bemutatásnak hogy „így megy nekem a didgeridoo játék most”. NEM. Kizárólag EGYETLENEGY lehetőség lett bemutatva most, egyetlenegy és nem több, az, hogy miként hangzik, mennyire „zeneien” az a három hang amit kinyertem belőle! Tehát hogy igenis felismerhető zenei hangok, és 3 darab. Egészen nyilvánvaló kell legyen mindenki előtt, és előttem is az, hogy a Didgeridoo nem arra van kitalálva hogy igazi „tiszta” zenei hangokat csikarjunk ki belőle, s ezen úgy játsszunk egy dalt mint mondjuk egy furulyán. Ez igazán a lehetőségei végső határáig való feszítése. Én csak azt mutatom itt be, hogy MÉG EZ IS elérhető vele, persze, nyilván nem is lesz olyan az eredmény mint egy erre tervezett célhangszeren.


----------



## HaroldKing (2017 Április 11)

Tényleg nem fogom eladni Kiskedvencet! Hogyisne! Megvan ugyanis a hatalmas haszna épp annak is, hogy KICSI. Ugyanis... lehet hogy tiszta idiótának fogtok nézni érte (bár nekem már az úgyis mindegy, tudom hogy mindenki annak néz amúgyis, sőt, én is tudom magamról... Na jó, nem azt hogy idióta vagyok, az épp nem, de hogy nem normális...) szóval, itt olvasgatom a CH-t, vagy épp más weboldalakat, de közben egyfolytában didgeridúzok is! IGEN! Épp arra gondoltam, nincs félreértés: olvasom a képernyőn ami van, s közben fújom Kiskedvencet, játszom rajta! E pillanatban persze nem, amikor választ (hozzászólást) írok, mert ahhoz 2 kéz kell még nekem is. (lehetne eggyel is de az nagyon lassú). Ellenben amikor csak olvasom a képernyőt, bőven elég nekem hozzá 1 kéz is, mert az ágyon fekszem, jó nagy ágy, jobb oldalam mellett egy wireless billentyűzet tapipaddal egybeépítve, így nyugodtan scrollozhatom a képernyőt, vagy mozgathatom az egeret, egy kézzel is, más nem is kell ha nem akarok hozzászólást vagy programot írni... A képernyőt látom, mert a laptop az ágyam mellett ül egy ládán, a dokkolóra dugva. Én meg az ágyon a billentyűzettel, ölemben fekszik Kiskedvenc, tartom bal kézzel és fújom, gyakorlatilag oda se figyelve, amit épp a hangulatom diktál... Basszus, ezt szintetizátorral NEM LEHETNE! De Kiskedvenccel igen. Szörfölök a Neten, de közben szól a zene, és ÉPP AZ amit én csinálok önmagamnak! Csodálatos élmény! Okvetlenül ajánlom mindenkinek, ha vesz didgeridoot, próbálja ki!

És percről-percre jobban megy, egyre újabb trükkökre jövök rá, csak úgy magamtól.


----------



## HaroldKing (2017 Április 11)

Oké, mégegy post. Tényleg lelke van. Ugye, egy műanyagcső pontosan kör keresztmetszetű, és mindenhol az. Kiskedvenc NEM. Ebből pedig az következik, nem mindegy, miként illesztjük az ajkainkhoz. Úgy értem, hogy amikor oda tesszük, merrefelé áll a cső ezen vagy azon (megfigyelhető) egyenetlensége, kidudorodása, az óramutató egyes állásait figyelembe véve. Tehát hogy erre vagy arra forgatjuk-e és milyen szögben. A levegő ugyanis mindig erre vagy arra megy ki az ajkaink közül, emiatt nem pontosan ugyanannyi utat tesz meg az egyes állásokban a különböző egyenetlenségekig. Mindössze egy-két milliméter is számít pedig... És nemcsak a hangszínt illetően, de abban még sokkal inkább, hogy milyen HANGOSAN szól! Ugyanis nem mindegy miként tud berezonálni a cső, az egyes levegőlöketek által keltett rezgések erősítik vagy gyengítik egymást!

Tulajdonképpen a legislegnagyobb trükk benne az, de ezt csak gyakorlással lehet elsajátítani és egyéntől függ ki hogy csinálja, hogy nem az eszünkkel kell vezényelni, hanem az ajkainkkal, úgy, hogy azok is rezonáljanak, tulajdonképpen a cső meghosszabbításai legyenek, s ajkaink e rezgését kell éreznünk, mintegy a „lelkünkkel”, hogy ezen ajkak egy mozgó hanghullám, szinte „levegőoszlop-villám” végpontja, ami ott tekereg a csőben! Mindig épp annyi plusz levegőt kell csak hozzáadni ami eltávozott belőle, elvileg ez nem sok. Ha túl keveset vagy akár túl sokat adsz hozzá, a rezgés ritmusa megtörik, összeomlik a hullámfront, és hogy úgymondjam meghal a hang, s újra építheted fel a rezgő hang-kígyót, ami jó sok plusz levegő befújását is igényli.


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Április 11)

Akkor belopta magát a szívedbe a kiskedvenc  
Jó gyakorlást kívánok! Erősödik a tüdő kapacitásod is.


----------



## HaroldKing (2017 Április 11)

TmintTibi írta:


> Akkor belopta magát a szívedbe a kiskedvenc
> Jó gyakorlást kívánok! Erősödik a tüdő kapacitásod is.


Így ahogy mondod. Különben meg, az aláírásod nagyon tetszik:


*A zene az életnek olyan szükséglete, mint a levegő. Sokan csak akkor veszik észre, ha már nagyon hiányzik. *


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Április 12)

HaroldKing írta:


> Így ahogy mondod. Különben meg, az aláírásod nagyon tetszik:
> 
> 
> *A zene az életnek olyan szükséglete, mint a levegő. Sokan csak akkor veszik észre, ha már nagyon hiányzik. *


Kifejezi a lényeget az aláírásom 
Egyébként érthetően "kihallik" éliástóbiás dallama az mp3-ból.
Valami újabb felfedezés nincsen most,vagy trükk a játék stílushoz?


----------



## HaroldKing (2017 Április 12)

TmintTibi írta:


> Kifejezi a lényeget az aláírásom
> Egyébként érthetően "kihallik" éliástóbiás dallama az mp3-ból.
> Valami újabb felfedezés nincsen most,vagy trükk a játék stílushoz?


Hát, épp akartam írni valamit arról, hogy állandóan azt kerestem, miként tudnék doromb-szerű hangot kicsikarni belőle. Tudod, azt a búgó rezgést. Az nagyon tetszik a dorombban, de sosem vettem dorombot, mert hogy is mondjam... ez az egy hang a dorombban csodálatos, de ennél többet tulajdonképpen nem tud. Annál kissé változatosabb hangszerre vágytam mindig. Amikor meghallottam a didgeridoo-t, tudtam hogy ez kell nekem, mert jól hallhatóan tudja ez is azt amit szeretek a dorombban, de ezen felül más dolgokat is.

Na most, tegnap végre elértem vele a célomat, de trükkös ám a kicsike! A didgeridoo úgynevezett „alaphangja” az amit akkor ad ha (majdnem) egyenesen belefújunk a csőbe. Illetve akár teljesen egyenesen is de pergetett ajakkal. De dorombszerű ettől nem lesz. Amit én akarok, azt - Kiskedvenccel legalábbis - úgy érhetem el, ha - annak ellenére hogy jobbkezes vagyok - bal kézzel fogom meg, de bal kézzel is olyan kitekerten hogy a bal tenyerem bal felé (tehát kifelé) fordul. Ekkor nyilvánvalóan a cső nem egyenesen illeszkedik az ajkaimhoz, merthogy bal felé áll, szóval erősen oldalt van az egész. Miután viszont így beállítottam, semmi különös trükközés nem kell már hozzá, lényegében „magától” hogy számítógépes zsargonban mondjam „as default setting” doromb-szerűen szól, azaz vibrál!

Ez nekem még ragyogóan meg is felel, mert így a jobb kezem szabad, csinálhatok vele amit akarok.

A baj az hogy a doromb-vibrációja is halk. Minden halk, mert Kiskedvenc KICSI. Arra azonban kiváló hogy rájöjjek az alaptrükkökre. Tényleg egész jól megy szerintem, de nem akarok ide feltölteni egyelőpre több sample-ot, mert (ha nem is tőled de) csak gúnyolódást kapnék, hogy „dicsekedek” pedig ez a hiba benne meg az... és persze arról szó sincs hogy tökéletes lenne a játékom, még szép hogy nem, ennyi idő alatt! Ahhoz képest ragyogó hogy alig egy hete gyakorolom csak.

Már nagyon várom a nagyobbikat, kizárólag mert azt remélem, az jóval hangosabb lesz. Én szeretem ha a belső szerveim is beleremegnek a vibrációba! De csak ha magam okozom a vibrálást... Természetesen, részletes beszámolót írok majd arról a nagyobb hangszerről is. Tulajdonképpen azt hiszem, ha Kiskedvenc hangosabban szólna, de legalább 3-szor hangosabban, tökéletesen megfelelő volna nekem ő is. De hát kicsi na, nem lehet mit tenni. Kezdetnek azonban megteszi.

Sőt én azon gondolkodom, igenis be fogok szerezni didgeribone-ot is, azt a műanyag készítményt... Erről van szó, pont tőle szerzem majd be:


Az ára olyan 180 ausztrál dollár körül van. Nem mintha ezt tartanám az „igazinak”, műanyag, na... De utánaérdeklődve a dolgoknak, a műanyag változatok közül igenis ez a legminőségibb! És arra jó lesz hogy összehasonlítsam a „természetesekkel”, meg mert ez tartósabb ugyanakkor könnyű, magammal vihetem olyan helyekre ahová a másikokat sajnálnám. Azt hiszem nekem ez megér majd ennyi pénzt, szerintem e hónap végéig meg lesz rendeelve aztán majd jön valamikor.

Most ennyi, dolgom van, mennem kell, annyit még amióta „didizek”, messze jobb a közérzetem, minden szempontból! A zene IGENIS gyógyító hatású!


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Április 12)

HaroldKing írta:


> Hát, épp akartam írni valamit arról, hogy állandóan azt kerestem, miként tudnék doromb-szerű hangot kicsikarni belőle. Tudod, azt a búgó rezgést. Az nagyon tetszik a dorombban, de sosem vettem dorombot, mert hogy is mondjam... ez az egy hang a dorombban csodálatos, de ennél többet tulajdonképpen nem tud. Annál kissé változatosabb hangszerre vágytam mindig. Amikor meghallottam a didgeridoo-t, tudtam hogy ez kell nekem, mert jól hallhatóan tudja ez is azt amit szeretek a dorombban, de ezen felül más dolgokat is.
> 
> Na most, tegnap végre elértem vele a célomat, de trükkös ám a kicsike! A didgeridoo úgynevezett „alaphangja” az amit akkor ad ha (majdnem) egyenesen belefújunk a csőbe. Illetve akár teljesen egyenesen is de pergetett ajakkal. De dorombszerű ettől nem lesz. Amit én akarok, azt - Kiskedvenccel legalábbis - úgy érhetem el, ha - annak ellenére hogy jobbkezes vagyok - bal kézzel fogom meg, de bal kézzel is olyan kitekerten hogy a bal tenyerem bal felé (tehát kifelé) fordul. Ekkor nyilvánvalóan a cső nem egyenesen illeszkedik az ajkaimhoz, merthogy bal felé áll, szóval erősen oldalt van az egész. Miután viszont így beállítottam, semmi különös trükközés nem kell már hozzá, lényegében „magától” hogy számítógépes zsargonban mondjam „as default setting” doromb-szerűen szól, azaz vibrál!
> 
> ...


Még a végén állványt is kell rendelned vagy gyártanod majd,annyi hangeszközöd lesz majd  de ne aggódj,tudom milyen ha valakit elkap a "mánia" akkor én sem elégszem meg egy dologgal,meg aztán minnél többet(hangszert) próbál ki az ember annál jobb,mind élmény és tapasztalati szempontból is
Anno mikor a sport eszközöket is begyűjtöttem,nagyon sok és sokféle fittness cuccot vettem  csak boxzsákból most is van 3 db,de abban is az a jó,kisebb nagyobb,keményebb,nehezebb,mindegyiken más más edzeni.Így vagy, vagy így leszel a "didikkel"mindegyiket az egyéniségéért fogod szeretni,más és más lesz...
Annyit elárulok most röviden nemsokára "didi" tulaj leszek én is  aztán fújhatom kedvemre.
Pont tegnap láttam ennek a kampókezű didgeridoo specialistának ezt a videóját.


----------



## HaroldKing (2017 Április 12)

TmintTibi írta:


> Még a végén állványt is kell rendelned vagy gyártanod majd,annyi hangeszközöd lesz majd  de ne aggódj,tudom milyen ha valakit elkap a "mánia" akkor én sem elégszem meg egy dologgal,meg aztán minnél többet(hangszert) próbál ki az ember annál jobb,mind élmény és tapasztalati szempontból is
> Anno mikor a sport eszközöket is begyűjtöttem,nagyon sok és sokféle fittness cuccot vettem  csak boxzsákból most is van 3 db,de abban is az a jó,kisebb nagyobb,keményebb,nehezebb,mindegyiken más más edzeni.Így vagy, vagy így leszel a "didikkel"mindegyiket az egyéniségéért fogod szeretni,más és más lesz...
> Annyit elárulok most röviden nemsokára "didi" tulaj leszek én is  aztán fújhatom kedvemre.
> Pont tegnap láttam ennek a kampókezű didgeridoo specialistának ezt a videóját.



Diditulaj leszel te is?! Na ne már, a didi nekem kell!!!!!!!!

—Add ide a didit, a didit akarom!
—Én a didit oda nem adom!

Ahogy a népdalban van, hehehe...

Aztán milyen fajtát szerzel be?


----------



## HaroldKing (2017 Április 13)

Van egy kis aggodalmam. Kezd olyan sanda gyanúm lenni, hogy ezekre a didgeridoo zeneszámoknak „alásegítenek” emsterségesen, elektronikus eszközökkel is! Legalábbis pár videón mindenféle elég komoly elektronikus technikát láttam a zenész körül. És nem hiszem, hogy az csak simán a felvétel célját szolgálja. Én úgy éljek, akad ott hangszínszabályzó is meg mindenféle más búbánatos lószar! Bizonyos frekvenciák kiemelésére... És az még a jobbik eset, mert lehet hogy bele is kevernek mindenfélét... Olyat is láttam, hogy a pasi valami kis szirszart beletesz a szájába, ami egy kábelen át egy nagyjából telefon nagyságú kütyühöz csatlakozik, de nem tudom ez mi célt szolgál.

Mindenesetre, én az imént 3 alkalommal is megpróbáltam a mikrofonommal mégiscsak készíteni valami kis felvételt a játékomról. Meg voltam róla győződve hogy egész jó lett, legfeljebb a hosszú üres helyet kell levágnom az elejéről és a végéről mert felesleges. Aztán visszahallgattam... És egészen másképp hangzik mint ahogy véltem. Legyek őszinte: sokkal SZARABBUL. Nem azt mondom, hogy szégyenkeznem kellene miatta hiszen igencsak kezdő vagyok ahhoz képest mennyi ideje foglalkozom vele. Ahhoz képest tulajdonképpen még mindig kiválónak is tekinthető. De messze elmarad a profi zenészek minőségétől (mondjuk ez érthető) ám attól is amire én EMLÉKEZTEM!

Na most nem tudom, melyik lehetőség az ami ezt okozza vagy ezek valami keveréke?

1. Amikor játszom nemcsak a fülemmel hallom de érzem a vibrációt is az ajkamon, lehet hogy ez átterjed a belső fülre, így ugyanaz történik mint ami közismert, hogy az ember eleinte nem ismeri fel a saját hangját ha azt magnófelvételről visszajátsszák neki, mert ő nem csak a fülével hallja azt amikor beszél.

2. Egyszerűen a mikrofon amivel felvettem, annál is szarabb mint amit gondolok róla. Nos, biztos hogy minden csak nem minőségi, de ekkora különbség okozója hogy legyen, azt alig hiszem.

3. Annyira idióta vagyok hogy 3 perccel később se emlékszem a saját számomra amit játszottam.

4. Minthogy a felvétel 128 kbps minőségben történik, ez okozza a bajt, úgy látszik ez csak a normális hangszerek esetén elég, a didgeridoo valami olyan különleges hangszer hogy ez a mintavételezési frekvencia egyszerűen túl kevés neki.

Igazából az Éliás-Tóbiás esetén is volt valami olyan sanda gyanúm, hogy rosszabb mint amire emlékeztem, de ott még ez nem volt annyira feltűnő, nyilván mert sokkal inkább hasonlít egy „igazi” zeneszámra, ott nem trükköztem mindenféle vibrációkkal, ritmusokkal, stb. Most azonban inkább fel se töltöm a felvételeimet mert oltári lebőgés lenne a vége. És igaza lenne a kritikusaimnak mert így valóban szarok, csak mégis valahol igazságtalan lenne mert én tulajdonképpen nem EZT játszottam, gyakorlatilag a legszebb részek, árnyalatok amikre világosan emlékszem mert HALLOTTAM a játék közben, egyszerűen benne sincsenek a felvételben! Egy monoton szar az egész.

Nem tudom mi az oka mondom, de elég sanszos hogy ha igazán azt akarom visszakapni amit lejátszottam, akkor valami rém komoly stúdiótechnikát is be kéne szereznem, de az annyiba kerül hogy nem igazán van kedvem kiadni annyit még akkor se ha... szóval, dollárpapa ide vagy oda, de azért nekem sincs akármennyi pénzem. Ráadásul tényleg van bennem egy aggodalom hogy felesleges is lenne, mert hátha tényleg mást hallok mint amit valóban játszok, mert... mert Kiskedvenc KICSI. Emiatt én hallom, az ajkaim rezgéseinek hála a részleteket, de ezekből már nemigen jön ki sok a valóságban, a levegőbe.

Szóval nem tudom. Mindegy, előbb mindenképp megvárom a nagyobbikat. Annak valószínűleg az lesz a neve hogy Lady, mert olyan szép aranyszínű, de majd még meglátom. Kíváncsi vagyok az mit produkál majd felvételkor.


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Április 13)

Hát igen a stúdió technika drága...

Na mától én is "didi" tulajdonos lettem  ráadásul 2 lett,egyik bambuszból van az 120 cm-es,a másik fából van az 130 cm-es és tölcséres az eleje,úgy értem kiöblösödik,és elöl 9 cm vastag.Na szóval lesz mit tanulni,de most sok a munkám,és az időm kevés,de azért így jó fáradtan,is fújkorászok egyet így este felé.Név választás még nem volt,majd a hangok után döntök  név ügyileg...
Szóval tüdő tréningre fel mindegyikőnknek


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Április 13)

Már majdnem így fújom én is  csak az a baj,a majdnemhez még elég sok kell tüdőileg és technikailag is.Majd valamelyik Karácsonyra,már én is így fújom.


----------



## HaroldKing (2017 Április 13)

TmintTibi írta:


> Már majdnem így fújom én is  csak az a baj,a majdnemhez még elég sok kell tüdőileg és technikailag is.Majd valamelyik Karácsonyra,már én is így fújom.


Igen, hát én is kb ezen a szinten állok, az a baj hogy ezt csak én hallom... Vagy lehet hogy más is, nem tudom, de hogy a mikrofonom nem az biztos. De tényleg, szinte pont ugyanazt játszom én is mint a kislány a képen, még ritmusban is, azt kivéve hogy nincs az a micsodám amit zörget a kezében. Még az is stimmel hogy én is mint ő, a bal kezemben tartom a didit. Mindenesetre, azt szögezzük le hogy az ő didije (a hangszerre gondolok, hehehe...) hosszabb azért mint Kiskedvenc... Na de majd ha megjön a nagyobbik... Azt hiszem mégse Lady lesz a neve hanem Dévi. Ez ugye hindi nyelven istennőt jelent, amúgy meg elfogadott név is Indiában, sőt még kifejezetten gyakori is. Gyakorlatilag minden hindu városban van több ezer olyan nő is akit Dévinek hívnak. Szerintem jobban illik egy ilyen egzotikus hangszerhez. Meg ez is hogy Dévi, "D" betűvel kezdődik mint a Didgeridoo.

Milyen TÍPUSÚ didiket vettél, esetleg ha tudnál linket is betenni róluk hogy megnézzem, csak a kíváncsiság kedvéért... Meg azt is megoszthatnád hogy mennyibe kerültek? Csak tájékozódás végett. Vagy netán használtan szerezted be valakitől? Netán magad készítetted?


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Április 14)

HaroldKing írta:


> Igen, hát én is kb ezen a szinten állok, az a baj hogy ezt csak én hallom... Vagy lehet hogy más is, nem tudom, de hogy a mikrofonom nem az biztos. De tényleg, szinte pont ugyanazt játszom én is mint a kislány a képen, még ritmusban is, azt kivéve hogy nincs az a micsodám amit zörget a kezében. Még az is stimmel hogy én is mint ő, a bal kezemben tartom a didit. Mindenesetre, azt szögezzük le hogy az ő didije (a hangszerre gondolok, hehehe...) hosszabb azért mint Kiskedvenc... Na de majd ha megjön a nagyobbik... Azt hiszem mégse Lady lesz a neve hanem Dévi. Ez ugye hindi nyelven istennőt jelent, amúgy meg elfogadott név is Indiában, sőt még kifejezetten gyakori is. Gyakorlatilag minden hindu városban van több ezer olyan nő is akit Dévinek hívnak. Szerintem jobban illik egy ilyen egzotikus hangszerhez. Meg ez is hogy Dévi, "D" betűvel kezdődik mint a Didgeridoo.
> 
> Milyen TÍPUSÚ didiket vettél, esetleg ha tudnál linket is betenni róluk hogy megnézzem, csak a kíváncsiság kedvéért... Meg azt is megoszthatnád hogy mennyibe kerültek? Csak tájékozódás végett. Vagy netán használtan szerezted be valakitől? Netán magad készítetted?


Újonnan vettem őket  mellékelem a képet róluk.Anyagiakról én nem szoktam beszélni,csak annyit,hogy nem a méreg drága professzionális kategória,nekem megfelelnek,majd ha lesz kitartásom,és évek múlva esetleg úgy megy mint a "nagyoknak" esetleg akkor fektetek be egy profi cuccosba.Fújogatom őket,most így este felé.
Nekem tetszenek ezek a festett és díszített "didik"  ezért is választottam őket.Nevük még nincs,majd valami jó nevet kapnak.


----------



## HaroldKing (2017 Április 14)

TmintTibi írta:


> Újonnan vettem őket  mellékelem a képet róluk.Anyagiakról én nem szoktam beszélni,csak annyit,hogy nem a méreg drága professzionális kategória,nekem megfelelnek,majd ha lesz kitartásom,és évek múlva esetleg úgy megy mint a "nagyoknak" esetleg akkor fektetek be egy profi cuccosba.Fújogatom őket,most így este felé.
> Nekem tetszenek ezek a festett és díszített "didik"  ezért is választottam őket.Nevük még nincs,majd valami jó nevet kapnak.


Hát ha valaki nem beszél a fizetéséről, azt még teljesen meg is értem. De hogy egyetlen termék ára miért olyan hatalmas titok, pláne ha nem is a legfelső árkategóriába tartozik, azt bevallom, nem tudom megérteni.


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Április 15)

HaroldKing írta:


> Hát ha valaki nem beszél a fizetéséről, azt még teljesen meg is értem. De hogy egyetlen termék ára miért olyan hatalmas titok, pláne ha nem is a legfelső árkategóriába tartozik, azt bevallom, nem tudom megérteni.


Nem megérteni kell inkább csak elfogadni,hogy van ilyen is  sok ember nem beszél nyíltan sem és máshogyan sem az anyagi dolgokról...ezek olyan dolgok amik csak az adott emberre vagy szűk környezetére tartoznak igazából...
Egyébként is az életben nem az anyagiak a mérvadóak igazából,csak sok tömegszellemű ember azt gondolja vagy hiszi,vagy egyszerűen azzal próbál lelkileg megerősítést szerezni magának,de aki testi lelki egyensúlyban van,nem zökkenti ki a szűk vagy gazdag anyagi környezet sem...és nem is az a meghatározó egy spirituális ember számára...látod mennyi minden van még az életben?Nem tart többre egy multimilliomost sem pl mint 
egy utcaseprőt...sőt...az érték belül van...ezért a külső dolgok csak eszköz számára amit használ,és nem az eszközért él..és nem birtokol csak használja...nagy különbség...
Szóval beszéljünk inkább a didiről  az este is elszórakoztam vele frankón...majd a tüdőkapacitás is alakul,már jobb mint egy nappal azelőtt.


----------



## HaroldKing (2017 Április 15)

TmintTibi írta:


> Nem megérteni kell inkább csak elfogadni,hogy van ilyen is  sok ember nem beszél nyíltan sem és máshogyan sem az anyagi dolgokról...ezek olyan dolgok amik csak az adott emberre vagy szűk környezetére tartoznak igazából...
> Egyébként is az életben nem az anyagiak a mérvadóak igazából,csak sok tömegszellemű ember azt gondolja vagy hiszi,vagy egyszerűen azzal próbál lelkileg megerősítést szerezni magának,de aki testi lelki egyensúlyban van,nem zökkenti ki a szűk vagy gazdag anyagi környezet sem...és nem is az a meghatározó egy spirituális ember számára...látod mennyi minden van még az életben?Nem tart többre egy multimilliomost sem pl mint
> egy utcaseprőt...sőt...az érték belül van...ezért a külső dolgok csak eszköz számára amit használ,és nem az eszközért él..és nem birtokol csak használja...nagy különbség...
> Szóval beszéljünk inkább a didiről  az este is elszórakoztam vele frankón...majd a tüdőkapacitás is alakul,már jobb mint egy nappal azelőtt.



Te magad írod, hogy „beszéljünk inkább a didiről”. A didihez hozzá tartozik az ára, vagy nem? Tudnillik pénzért lehet beszerezni. Ez egy nyilvános fórum ráadásul, aki idelátogat és végigolvassa, esetleg érdekelheti mennyiért beszerezhető egy ilyen meg olyan didi. Ennek alapján úgy vélem, ha azután érdeklődtem volna mennyi a fizetésed, teljesen jogos lenne a válasz megtagadása, mert ahhoz nemcsak nekem nincs semmi közöm, de a topik témájának se. Egy didgeridoo ára azonban nagyonis témába vág.
Nyilván persze ha arról van szó hogy 30 millió forintért vetted darabját, megérteném azt is hogy nem írod le, mert akkor esetleg aggódnál hogy valami kőgazdag akárkinek néznek téged, s este valaki odamegy kirabolni. Semmi esetre se hiszem azonban hogy ezek a didik többe kerültek volna mint 100 ezer forint, sőt sanszos hogy inkább ezen ár fele környékén mozognak csak, talán annyi se. Ez simán belefér abba a kategóriába hogy valaki megvehesse még Magyarországon is, nyilván nem havonta de egyszer életében. Mi ebben az akkora marha nagy titok?


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Április 15)

HaroldKing írta:


> Te magad írod, hogy „beszéljünk inkább a didiről”. A didihez hozzá tartozik az ára, vagy nem? Tudnillik pénzért lehet beszerezni. Ez egy nyilvános fórum ráadásul, aki idelátogat és végigolvassa, esetleg érdekelheti mennyiért beszerezhető egy ilyen meg olyan didi. Ennek alapján úgy vélem, ha azután érdeklődtem volna mennyi a fizetésed, teljesen jogos lenne a válasz megtagadása, mert ahhoz nemcsak nekem nincs semmi közöm, de a topik témájának se. Egy didgeridoo ára azonban nagyonis témába vág.
> Nyilván persze ha arról van szó hogy 30 millió forintért vetted darabját, megérteném azt is hogy nem írod le, mert akkor esetleg aggódnál hogy valami kőgazdag akárkinek néznek téged, s este valaki odamegy kirabolni. Semmi esetre se hiszem azonban hogy ezek a didik többe kerültek volna mint 100 ezer forint, sőt sanszos hogy inkább ezen ár fele környékén mozognak csak, talán annyi se. Ez simán belefér abba a kategóriába hogy valaki megvehesse még Magyarországon is, nyilván nem havonta de egyszer életében. Mi ebben az akkora marha nagy titok?


Látom nem értetted meg az üzenetem igazi lényegét.  de semmi gond...most is megtehetném,hogy a profi szintű didgeridoot vegyek,de mivel tudásilag nem vagyok ott,nem látom értelmét...mert ha esetleg mégis csak egy fellángolás lenne,előre ezt nem lehet tudni..."falidíszként" ezek is jól mutatnának ,és akkor semmi szükség sok-sok százezer ft-os didgeridoora falidíszkéntannyiért már inkább profi szintű szintetizátorokat szoktam venni...na de részemről ennyit az anyagiakról...ez nálam nem ide tartozó téma....
Ha te úgy érzed másokkal is megosztod az árakat szíved joga...a te döntésed!
Ma este edzés a didivel...addig pihi,mert nagyon húzos időszakon vagyok túl, most végeztem délután.Így élvezem a lazulást most.
Ne becsüld le a magyarokat...itt is vannak tehetősebb emberek,és itt is megengedhetnek maguknak sokan sok mindent.


----------



## HaroldKing (2017 Április 15)

TmintTibi írta:


> Látom nem értetted meg az üzenetem igazi lényegét.  de semmi gond...most is megtehetném,hogy a profi szintű didgeridoot vegyek,de mivel tudásilag nem vagyok ott,nem látom értelmét...mert ha esetleg mégis csak egy fellángolás lenne,előre ezt nem lehet tudni..."falidíszként" ezek is jól mutatnának ,és akkor semmi szükség sok-sok százezer ft-os didgeridoora falidíszkéntannyiért már inkább profi szintű szintetizátorokat szoktam venni...na de részemről ennyit az anyagiakról...ez nálam nem ide tartozó téma....
> Ha te úgy érzed másokkal is megosztod az árakat szíved joga...a te döntésed!
> Ma este edzés a didivel...addig pihi,mert nagyon húzos időszakon vagyok túl, most végeztem délután.Így élvezem a lazulást most.
> Ne becsüld le a magyarokat...itt is vannak tehetősebb emberek,és itt is megengedhetnek maguknak sokan sok mindent.


Te nem értetted meg amit én mondtam. Nem kritizáltalak azzal kapcsolatban, milyen minőségű didit vettél, olcsót vagy drágát, profit vagy kezdőszintűt. Miért is tettem volna, nekem sincs még profi szintű, s ha megjön Dévi, akkor is csak egy felső középmezőnybe tartozót fogok birtokolni.

Én azt kritizáltam, miért nem írod le a didik „bekerülési költségét”, azaz az árait. Főleg ha nem is profi jószágok, nyilván semmi baj nem lehet belőle ha valaki megtudja mennyi az áruk. Egyszerűen nem érem fel ésszel, mit kell ezen eltitkolni. Főleg ha nem is drágák. Mély meggyőződésem, ha valaki idetéved e topikba mert érdeklik őt a didgeridook, akkor az egyik legfontosabb infó amit meg óhajt tudni, épp az, hogy milyen minőségű didit mennyiért lehet megkapni legalább úgy körülbelül. Amikor te tehát nem vagy hajlandó közreadni az árukat, az egyik leglényegesebb információktól fosztod meg a topik látogatóit. Elsősorban tehát nem velem tolsz ki, egyrészt mert én már rendeltem, másrészt figyelembe véve mennyire a Föld másik részén tartózkodunk, jóeséllyel úgyse ugyanonnan rendelném mint te rendelted. De MÁSOK, akiket érdekelhet ez az infó, megfosztatnak tőle. És nem értem, miért kell ennek így lenni, semmi józan okát nem látom de tényleg, teljesen paff vagyok és értetlenül állok az eset előtt.

Ismétlem nem magam miatt, mert nekem kb mindegy, rengeteg ok miatt. De a világ nem csak belőlem áll, sőt, a didgeridoo kedvelők részhalmaza se csak engem tartalmaz ugyebár.


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Április 16)

HaroldKing írta:


> Te nem értetted meg amit én mondtam. Nem kritizáltalak azzal kapcsolatban, milyen minőségű didit vettél, olcsót vagy drágát, profit vagy kezdőszintűt. Miért is tettem volna, nekem sincs még profi szintű, s ha megjön Dévi, akkor is csak egy felső középmezőnybe tartozót fogok birtokolni.
> 
> Én azt kritizáltam, miért nem írod le a didik „bekerülési költségét”, azaz az árait. Főleg ha nem is profi jószágok, nyilván semmi baj nem lehet belőle ha valaki megtudja mennyi az áruk. Egyszerűen nem érem fel ésszel, mit kell ezen eltitkolni. Főleg ha nem is drágák. Mély meggyőződésem, ha valaki idetéved e topikba mert érdeklik őt a didgeridook, akkor az egyik legfontosabb infó amit meg óhajt tudni, épp az, hogy milyen minőségű didit mennyiért lehet megkapni legalább úgy körülbelül. Amikor te tehát nem vagy hajlandó közreadni az árukat, az egyik leglényegesebb információktól fosztod meg a topik látogatóit. Elsősorban tehát nem velem tolsz ki, egyrészt mert én már rendeltem, másrészt figyelembe véve mennyire a Föld másik részén tartózkodunk, jóeséllyel úgyse ugyanonnan rendelném mint te rendelted. De MÁSOK, akiket érdekelhet ez az infó, megfosztatnak tőle. És nem értem, miért kell ennek így lenni, semmi józan okát nem látom de tényleg, teljesen paff vagyok és értetlenül állok az eset előtt.
> 
> Ismétlem nem magam miatt, mert nekem kb mindegy, rengeteg ok miatt. De a világ nem csak belőlem áll, sőt, a didgeridoo kedvelők részhalmaza se csak engem tartalmaz ugyebár.


Hát ha ettől paff vagy  még nagyon sok tanulni való van előtted az életben....nagyon sok ember van aki éli az életét,van aki a világ felé él...nagyon más a kettő...a spirituális embernek már nem fontos mit gondol a világ róla..mert nem a valaminek, valakinek megfelelés szerint él..nem kategóriákba(tömegszellembe) tartozik,és ezért nem is táplálja a világ kíváncsiságátinkább a saját dolgai fontosak számára...
Szóval aki didgeridoot akar venni,úgy is utána jár mindennek...mert ez is az ő dolga...így én nem fosztom meg semmitől...
Majd ahogyan az utad folyamán benned is fejlődik a lelki érettség,változni fogsz te is mit társz a világ elé és mit nem...mi fontos és mi nem...energiát inkább csak az igazán lényegi dolgoknak ad az ember
Szóval esti didgeridoo edzés szuper volt,a tüdő fejlődik szépen kapacitásilag,a hangok is finomodnak lassan...de majd alakul.Az érdekesség a dologban,a bambusz didinek mélyebb hangja rezgése van,mint a nagyobb és hosszabb fa verziónak...egyenlőre a bambusz a kedvencem,talán a könnyebbsége miatt is,jobban berezeg.
Olvastam itt már én is sok mindent tőled,ami nem a világra tartozna,de elfogadom,és no ítélkezésez szabadságot,könnyedséget ad...az indulatok kötöttséget hoznak és negatív energiákat hordoznak...és ezért tanulj meg megfigyelő, szemlélő lenni a világban...no ítélkezés...yes elfogadás...csak figyeld a világot csendben...úgyis tanít,a mások negatív, pozítív cselekedetein,üzenetein keresztül


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Április 16)

A bambusz didimnek sámán herz lett a neve,mert a szívemhez nőtt 
Nagyon elhallgattál Harold...  vagy inkább fújod a didit?
A másik még név nélküli...majd az ihlet jön és akkor keresztelő


----------



## HaroldKing (2017 Április 16)

TmintTibi írta:


> A bambusz didimnek sámán herz lett a neve,mert a szívemhez nőtt
> Nagyon elhallgattál Harold...  vagy inkább fújod a didit?
> A másik még név nélküli...majd az ihlet jön és akkor keresztelő


Jó név.

Elhallgattam? Tudod, bevallom becsületesen, az a véleményem is meg az érzésem is, hogy a bizalmatlanság bizalmatlanságot szül. Írtam már: megértem hogy vannak magánügyek, megértem hogy az ember nem adja ki egy fórumon a lakcímét, fizetését, szexuális preferenciáit, stb. Akadnak azonban jelentéktelen dolgok, s ha ezek a topikhoz tartoznak, mégis görcsösen tiltakozik valaki a megosztása ellen, az GYANÚS. Nekem az, sorry. És sértő is. És ha rákérdezek, mellébeszélést kapok válaszul. Lehet hogy emiatt az ember (én) nem haragszik még meg, lehet... az azonban egészen biztos, hogy alaposan lecsökken a kedve, úgy értem a fórumozásra, mert úgy érzi megbántották, vagy legalábbis hogy a másikat korábban félreismerte és az kevesebb barátsággal van iránta mint vélelmezte volt, vagy hogy a másiknak valami sanda takargatni valója van... De még legislegjobb esetben is kénytelen arra gondolni, a másik nem olyan nyílt és őszinte ember mint ő.

Az ilyesmi elveszi az ember kedvét, lerontja a jó hangulatát... Minek is törje magát amikor ilyen a fogadtatás, stb...

Ez van na.


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Április 16)

HaroldKing írta:


> Jó név.
> 
> Elhallgattam? Tudod, bevallom becsületesen, az a véleményem is meg az érzésem is, hogy a bizalmatlanság bizalmatlanságot szül. Írtam már: megértem hogy vannak magánügyek, megértem hogy az ember nem adja ki egy fórumon a lakcímét, fizetését, szexuális preferenciáit, stb. Akadnak azonban jelentéktelen dolgok, s ha ezek a topikhoz tartoznak, mégis görcsösen tiltakozik valaki a megosztása ellen, az GYANÚS. Nekem az, sorry. És sértő is. És ha rákérdezek, mellébeszélést kapok válaszul. Lehet hogy emiatt az ember (én) nem haragszik még meg, lehet... az azonban egészen biztos, hogy alaposan lecsökken a kedve, úgy értem a fórumozásra, mert úgy érzi megbántották, vagy legalábbis hogy a másikat korábban félreismerte és az kevesebb barátsággal van iránta mint vélelmezte volt, vagy hogy a másiknak valami sanda takargatni valója van... De még legislegjobb esetben is kénytelen arra gondolni, a másik nem olyan nyílt és őszinte ember mint ő.
> 
> ...


 Nálam már az anyagiak dolga tabu,és ez pl közeli ismerős,rokonság stb...számára is így működik...hogy mit gondolsz, amiket írtál gyanús stb...szóval gondolj amit akarsz,én soha nem magyarázkodom senkinek sem...
A megbántódás is olyan dolog te bántod meg magad a gondolattaiddal...én leírtam valamit...a többit már te fogadtad úgy ahogy ...ehhez is jogod van..  engem pl nem tud megbántani senki sem,mert nem engedem magamba amit nem akarok...inkább lerázom mint kutya a vizet...ez is a spirit ember tulajdonságai közé tartoznak...
Szóval nem a világ felé élek,hanem élem az életem...mások elvárása nélkül...ha nálad nem működik az elfogadás akkor ...


----------



## most (2017 Április 19)

HaroldKing írta:


> Jópofa, köszi! A vége felé ugyan nem, de az elején amit játszott, tényleg egész didgeridoo-szerű volt. Na de az én célom épp nem az most hogy zenét szerezzek elektronikusan. Programozok én amúgyis eleget mindenfélét... Igazából ha nagyon akarom, képes lennék én magam is (egyedül) megírni valamiféle zeneszerkesztő programot, amit akár bővíteni is lehet mindenféle zenei effektekkel. Némi kísérletezés után lehetne találni didgeridoo-szerűeket is hozzá biztos.
> 
> Hanem az azért egészen más érzés, ha az ember maga játszik egy hangszeren. Ezzel nem akarom lekicsinyelni az elektronikus zeneszerzést, félre ne érts, jó dolog az, csak épp nem ugyanaz. Valami nagyon jó és még sosem tapasztalt érzés volt amikor ott ökörködtem a porszívócsövekből összetákolt didgeridómmal. Mintha visszatért volna a gyermekkorom! Na emiatt várom a megrendelt hangszert.
> 
> Kissé ez olyasmi mint ha játékprogrammal játszanék vagy a valóságban. Utóbbihoz ugye izommozgás is kell. Itt is, ha igazi hangszeren játszom, mozgatni kell nekem magamnak a torkomat, hangszálaimat, ajkaimat, nyelvemet, mindent, érzem hogy jön ki a levegő a tüdőmből... Nem az ujjaimat használom mint a zeneszerkesztő programnál, meg nem az „okosságomat” hanem inkább az ösztöneimet. Vagy legalábbis, zeneszoftver esetén másféle ösztönök kellenek mint a hangszeres játékhoz. Ez tehát másfajta szórakozás, emiatt kikapcsolódást jelent nekem.


nagyon jó élmény zenélni ezt csak az tudja aki meri 
a dizseri szuper légzésre is szívre vérnyomásra minden ami keringés okú szal egészség javító is
most tanulom a körlégzést


----------



## HaroldKing (2017 Április 27)

Azon gondolkodom, hogy beszerzek egy "face bass" kütyüt, hogy jobban tudjak effectezni. Effélét, akarommondani pont ezt:
http://www.rhythmorganizm.com/shop/webshop/webshop.php
Még nem biztos, még a „morfondir” állapotában vagyok felőle. De „nem lehetetlen”.


----------



## HaroldKing (2017 Május 1)

Győzött a morfondír. Percekkel ezelőtt meg lett rendelve a facebass. És rendeltem egy eredeti Charlie MacMahon féle didgeribone-ot is.
Szeretem ezt a hangszert, csak azt sajnálom hogy korábban nem is tudtam róla...


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Május 2)

Mit tehetnék érted


----------



## HaroldKing (2017 Május 2)

TmintTibi írta:


> Mit tehetnék érted


Az imént olvastam Melitta privijét erről, s hogy te szervezted meg a feléneklést, nagyon szépen köszönöm! Az énekes egy csodálatos tehetség, az biztos is! Nagyon köszönöm neki is!


----------



## HaroldKing (2017 Május 4)

Na megvan a mai napra rendelt szórakozásom! Az iménti pillanatokban érkezett meg hozzám Dévi. Azaz az a szép indonéz didgeridoo.

Nagyon profi módon van megcsinálva. Nem kell ám egymásba dugdosni a csődarabokat - CSAVAROS a megoldás ezeken a helyeken, méghozzá komoly fém menetről van szó! Nem valami kis fémcsavarok, hanem hatalmas nagy menetek, itt nincs kispórolva az anyag! Látszik az egészen amúgy hogy alapvetően „kézimunka”, hehehe, szóval a maga módján egyedi, valami mesterember fusizhatja ráérő idejében ezeket, de irtómód profin néz ki azért. (azóta se láttam e típust az ebay-en...)

Nem dobozban küldték, hanem egy ZSÁKBAN, nejlonzsákban, de jó félóráig tartott amíg kicsomagoltam nagy nehezen, mert volt közben buborékos fólia is, meg kartonpapír, meg minden más anyámkínja, össze-vissza ragasztószalagozva, az biztos hogy nem volt lehetőség a megsérülésére még akkor se ha ide-oda dobálták szállítás közben.

Ja, a nagy fém csavaros összeillesztés miatt ne gondoljátok hogy nehéz lenne. Így saccra 2 vagy legfeljebb 3 kiló körülinek tippelem az egészet. Annyi bizonyos, hogy ezeknél az „összeillesztéseknél” ezek a fémcsavaros izék soha nem kopnak el amíg én élek. És eltörni se fognak... És levegő se szökik ott ki semmi, jó szorosan zárnak.


----------



## HaroldKing (2017 Május 5)

Na, 2.6 kilogramm az egész. Úgy tűnik a nagy csavarok korábban valami gépolajjal lettek lekenve aminek nem tetszik az illata. Letörölgettem szépen, fújtam bele illatosító sprét, a csavarokat pedig újrakentem mind, de most vazelinnel. Remélem tetszik neki majd... na most hogy hogy szól ugye, ez a lényeg. Hát, ég és föld a különbség... Meglátszik, hogy szegény Kiskedvenc csak gyerekjátéknak volt szánva. Kicsi is... Dévi azonban ha összerakom, a toldalékcső nélkül is 192 cm, ami azt jelenti hogy nagyobb nálam, mert én csak 176 cm vagyok!
A toldalékcső az a bigyó, amit ki-be tologatva lehet szabályozni a hangszínt. ÁLLÍTÓLAG. Gyakorlatilag ez a része az, amiről az a véleményem hogy használhatatlan szar. Ha teljesen be van dugva még elfogadható talán, de aztán húzhatom én akárhogy ki, legfeljebb azt érem el vele hogy a hangminőség leromlik. Szerintem az az oka, hogy ez a része egy vacak PVC darab, már szemre is rém ócska műanyagnak tűnik, s ha nincs teljesen bedugva, amikor az ajkam mozog, ez is mozog, billeg tehát a nagy csőben levő vége, s ez random módon befolyásolja a hanghullám irányát.
Ettől még azonban Dévi remek darab, tudniilik egyszerűen kihúztam ezt a toldalékcsövet belőle, és nem használom... elég széles enélkül is ott ahol fújnom kell, így a hangja tökéletes, ráadásul jobb is mint ha a toldalékcső be van dugva tövig, gondolom mert amit belefújok, rögtön a fának ütközik, nem az van hogy előbb végig kell haladnia a PVC csövön...


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Május 25)

Rendeltem 2 különböző fajta dorombot. Majd ha ideérnek, beszámolok a tapasztalataimról.


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Május 25)

Rendeltem 2 különböző fajta dorombot. Majd ha ideérnek, beszámolok a tapasztalataimról.


----------

